# SEFC Amberley House Tunbridge Wells Part 15



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies 

  ​


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all.

Re thawing 2 pn embryos, only about 70% survive the thaw, in my experience.


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,
just bookmarking!!
xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Had EC this morning and we've got 13 eggs.  Mr R was his usual jolly self - just hope his optimism is well-placed.  Feeling very sore right now but taking Nurofen and drinking lots of water.  Now need to   that Rachel can do her stuff in the lab for us.  Aiming to go to blastocyst, so a long wait until Wednesday!

Katy xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Well done Katy!


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well Done Katy....  they all do there thing and you have some to freeze aswell. Are you having ICSI?

Hello Everyone
Hazel ...it is a really difficult one to judge. You don't want to thaw too many and waste them but also if you thaw too few none may survive. I wouln't like that decision but probably best to go with Mr R's opinion.

Bel
XXX


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Quick update: of the 13 eggs we got yesterday, 12 were mature/usable and 10 have fertilised.  The embryologist will phone again on Monday -   we'll get some to blastocyst stage and have transfer on Wednesday.  

K xx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just saying hello!

We are in the process of changing clinics to SEFC. Hoping to start stimming next week. Its my DP who is having treatment. I had 2 previous IVFs and lots of IUIs. 

Fingers crossed Katy! I know what you mean by long wait to blastocysts as we had that last time but at least then you are  a little bit further along the 2WW if that is any consolation!!  

Good luck to everyone.  

Starrysky


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

just bookmarking and to say well done katy! fingers crossed for wed!!

Drowndedgirl, if that is then case then they just go ahead and thaw the next two like they did with me, but why risk wasting all your chances

Lizzy


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Lizzylou, drownedgirl, bel  Thanks for all your views regarding how many to thaw, Im not sure what I will do yet, I think I will have another chat with the clinic when I go for my baseline just to see what they think again, Its just so hard to judge what is the right or best thing to do.

Katy H congratulations on having 10 fertilised (are you going to freeze any or will you wait to see how many get to blasts? I   you get lots of blasts. This tx is all about waiting, Think we all must be so patient

starry sky Welcome Hope all is good for your baseline and you can start stimming next week

Hazel x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Update from the embryologist: two looking good (8-cell), six looking OK (about 5-cell so a bit slow for three days) and two only 2-cell.  No update tomorrow but I'm provisionally booked for ET on Wednesday lunchtime.  I'll get a final update Wednesday morning.  I know the results are good and I never expected them all to do well, but I'm still a bit downhearted.  I think it's just the sense of not knowing what will happen over the next couple of days and the risk that they could all curl up their toes and stop dividing.

Please keep your prayers and positive vibes coming - it means so much to know you are all there thinking of us.

Love to all, Katy xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Katy, I think approx 1/3 embryos would be expected to get to blast stage? If so you're right on track for that and hopefully two nice embryos for Weds.. will you be tfring two if you can, or just one?


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Thats brilliant Katy, I don't think I have ever had an 8 cell on day 3 in my cycles, I just looked back at my notes and certainly the first successful cycle I had 1 x 7 cell and 2 x 4 cells put back on Day 3..... and my daughter was a twin to start with so two of them must have taken!!  For some reason I haven't noted down what daughter no 2 was - every other bit of useless information but not that!!!

Very, very best wishes.  I have a positive feeling for you and Mr R will tell you that even if I am not so sure of trusting my 'vibes' they have always turned out right so far!!  With daughter no 2, I was that positive it was going to work that even he turned unusually pessimistic and kept telling me not to get my hopes up.  I keep reminding him I was right!!!!


Does anyone know the statistics from blastocyst transfers?  I know it improves the success rates, but does anyone know by how much?

D


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
Well *Katy*they sound fine to me. I know what you mean about being a little down hearted but even if only one makes it to blast you know that you have had the very best one put back. I only had the 2 eggs. The blast that made it took until day 6 though so don't worry about them being slow. I was informed that 50% make it to blast stage.

Bel
XXX


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Bad news this morning.  None of my embryos have reached blastocyst stage so no ET today.  Two of them are at the stage just before so I'm praying with all my might that they're just a bit slow and will be ready for tomorrow.

K x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Katy,

I'm so sorry hun, hoping they do lots of growing and your all ready for action tomorrow.
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Tomorrow will be day 6 Katy? I have heard of others having success with blasts that reached that stage on day 6. hang in there!

Starrsky, welcome!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hang on in there Katy got it all crossed for you xxxx     

Lizzy xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Girlies

Got a question for you.  There is a thread at the top of this board about bringing other children (yours, I mean, not ones you have purloined off the street) to the clinic and the consensus seems to be that it can be quite upsetting.  Given that you all got to SEFC, how do you feel about this?  I am about to start another cycle and always do my best to avoid taking the girls - but there may be the odd occasion that I really have to.  Please don't worry about telling me if it does upset you - it is just that if people really feel it is bad, then I will wait in the car rather than the waiting room if I have to take the girls.

I don't want to upset anyone.  Personally, it never worried me, especially those people who said that the child they had with them was of the 'made at SEFC' variety.

I have only had to take my daughter once.  The waiting room was packed, and as usual dead silent.  She played quietly for a minute or two, and then promptly filled her nappy complete with grunts, copious windy sound effects and a smell that made it all the way down the corridor to Mr Rimington.  I wanted to just crawl under a chair!

D


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Dobby: I would rather hell freeze over than have to take my babies along during this FET cycle. I did have to take DS1 (4) once during our previous tx though... and we usually had to take my friend/donor's 2 yo with us when we went during her stims for scans etc... there was no choice. We felt awkward but many people smiled at us in the waiting room.

I do assume, though, that the last thing anyone wants is babies and small children in the waiting room.


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks so much for all your good wishes, prayers and positive vibes.  I'm a bit of an emotional mess this evening, but have done my IVF hypnotherapy CD and hot chocolate now beckons.

Will post tomorrow as and when there is something to say.

Until then goodnight and  

Katy xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

For you Katy, my 2 were at the same stage as yours on day 5. Just about to change to blasts. On day 6 one had made it   and is now hopefully still snuggled in.     

Regarding bringing children to the clinic. I think it is absolutly fine....well I would say that as I took my DD once (then just 2) she also decided to fill her nappy  . My opinion is that if it makes someone that upset to see other peoples children playing happily in a waiting room ,then are they really stable enough ?? Bit harsh I know  

Bel
xxx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Good luck Katy, keeping fingers crossed for you.    

Starrysky


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

there are children everywhere in the world and it is painful the whole time when you are still trying.     I usd to find pg people and babies far more upsetting than youing children, however at the clinic it was the one place that it did not make me feel as bad because I knew those people had once been in my position and it was a positive outcome, real living proof that tx does work!!! 

I took my two in to show them when they were five weeks old, i did it late in the day so no one was planning to be there but one person did show and i did feel bad, but also felt good to show them a success story..............on the nappy front one of mine filled nappy too only not just the nappy but her entire outfit, we promptly left and ended up changing her on front seat of car lol!

good luck to Katy xxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

GL for today Katy! x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Morning ladies,

I truly believe in the power of prayer ... embryologist just called to say we have 4 blasts    Three are good and one less so.  Off to the clinic for transfer at 11.30am.  

Thankyou all, Katy xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Three embryos on board    Looks like the 4th one was a bit of a comedian and wasn't really at blast stage after all.  Nothing to freeze, so I have all my eggs in one basket so to speak!  Sorry didn't post earlier but I went to bed after lunch and slept for over 3 hours    

Katy xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Katy - sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes.
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Katy H brilliant news im glad you had 3 get to blast, congratulations on being pupo   they snuggle nice and tight

Dobby with regard to children it doesnt bother me either but like bel I had my ds in with me once, he was 9 at the time and I left him in the car to start with but I was waiting so long they told me to bring him in. I was there one day when there were 3 different people in with their kids which again didnt bother me but I thought it might have bothered other people, Got to say though it did liven up the waiting room as its always so quiet

bel how are you getting on? hope you have found lots of things to help the time pass quicker. When is your otd?

Hazel x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Katy that's fantastic   wow you are brave having 3 good blasts put back    Mind you I probably would have done the same given the chance   When is OTD? I expected the 2ww to be shorter having a day 6 ET but it was still the same. Unless he got it wrong  

Hi Hazel ...well the 2ww always drags   My OTD is on Monday but I am not sure I will make it  until then   I usually test early as AF has always come before OTD. So far no symptoms but I had none with DD either so not too concerned. I have saved enough money for one more last attempt if this one dosen't work so I am not at the desperate stage just yet  

How is everyone doing, anyone else having treatment now or soon ?

Bel
XXX


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Poppykit10 said:


> How is everyone doing, anyone else having treatment now or soon ?


We are starting a FET next week hopefilly, if AF comes tomorrow or Sat, baseline on Monday.

GL to you!


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Really pleased for you Katy....well done blasties! 

My DP has started stimming tonight  , next scan Wednesday next week.

Bel....... ..........good luck!

Hope you can get going soon Drowned Girl  

Starrysky


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
Well.... Rachel, Steve and the team of embryologists did a fab ICSI job as I got my BFP today  
I had only one 6 day grade B/C blast put back.
Look out Katy you may have your hands full in 9 months.   for you
Drownedgirl hope you are ready for your baseline tomorrow.
Starrysky best of luck with you scan on Wednesday. 

Bel
XXX


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Ooooooooohhhh...........congratulations       

What great news! Someone said didnt they that 2010 was going to be a good year at SEFC!
 
Good luck everyone!


Starrysky


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Hi Poppy - thats great news hun, well done, sending you lots of big hugs.  What a nice way to start 2010!!!

Katy - how are you doing?  Hope your having a nice relaxing week-end.

Starsky - hope all goes well for your base-line scan next week.

Drownedgirl - hope all goes well for your baseline monday.

We are still in limbo as waiting for the blood test results for the chromosomes test, i've heard they can take up to 12 weeks?!  Which could bring us up to April, we are thinking of another iui in April/May?!

Pix - how are you feeling?  

Hi to everyone else i've missed.
Big hugs,rungirl
xxxxxxxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Bel    congratulations on your BFP im so pleased 

Drownedgirl hope you are ready for your baseline tomorrow

starrysky hope it all looks good on your scan on wed

rungirl hope the blood test results hurry up and come back so you can get going again.

Katy h how are you getting on during your 2ww?

Hazel x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Bel - congratulations!!!  Me next, please!!!

drownedgirl - good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow; I'll be thinking of you.

As for me, don't know what to think.  I've done this enough times to know that all the aches and twinges, dizziness etc can mean something or nothing.  I didn't write a 2WW diary for when I got pregnant with Thomas, and I certainly can't remember back three years, so I just need to sit tight and wait.  DH has been a star so I've had a very relaxing few days.  Church was good this morning - had a wonderful chat with a friend whose first child was "made by SEFC".  It's lovely to know that she (and many others) are praying regularly for us right now.

Back to work tomorrow but Mr R assures me this is fine, so I'd rather be busy and not think about it too much.  With an office job it's not as if it's too strenuous.

Take care the rest of you, and here's to 2010 being THE year  

Katy xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Poppykit - congratulations!!

starrysky good luck for wed

rungirl hope the blood test results hdon't take too long now

Katy , hope those embryos are snuggling in well...

Hzel, what's your next move?
x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thankyou for all the congratulations and best wishes.
I hope this is the start of a long line of BFPSEFC's

Bel
XXX


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Bel- Many many Congratulations to you, so very happy for you!  

Katy- you're next! good luck!

Rungirl- thanks for asking about me; hope those tests are sorted soon enough for you  

Hazel- thinking of you, good luck with your upcoming treatment.......shall hopefully, get the chance to reply to your last email at some point during week.

Madhair- thinking of you, haven't heard from you in a while, hope you are well  

best wishes to anyone else, about to undergo treatment; think of you lovely ladies all the time

Afm, so far all is going well.  Haven't experienced too much morning sickness and had my 12 week scan last Monday.  Baby is measuring on the larger side at 12wks6days;  original due date may be getting pushed up earlier....we shall see in next scan.  May go for private scan at 16wks.  Still naturally worried and keep saying my prayers, that all will continue to go well.

Wishing each of you all the best.  Will come back to offer more congrats in near future!!!!

LOL
Pixie


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't know what to think.
Yesterday I used a clearblue digital with my first wee and it came up Pregnant 1-2 weeks.
Today I used a boots own brand and it was my third wee of the day and at first there was definatly no line.Gradually after 6-7 mins there was a faint line.
Then almost 10 mins after this wee I needed to go again.So did it in a glass to see the colour (sorry if TMI) it was almost clear but I did a Clearblue Digital  and it came up Not Pregnant.
I phoned the clinic but am waiting for a call back  I know it wasn't the first wee of the day but today is OTD so I thought the levels would be strong enough.

Bel
XXX


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Bel when levels arestill  low it's possible to get those are they there aren't they there lines. I hope it's just a slow start, and not a chemical pregnancy :-(
You could ask for blood tests to check all is well?

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Bel ~ Drownegirl is right hun, HCG doubles every 2 (ish) days.         

Sorry to barge in I just wanted some info about the SEFC.
How much did you pay for a cycle of IVF? I am looking into different options, I am currently at the Lister but they are quite expensive. Also do they 'believe' in immune treatment, I have been told by the Lister to get tested before another cycle. But wasnt sure if the SEFC would treat anything found. While I was at the Chaucer in Canterbury they thought it was a load of rubbish. 

Thanks
Natalie xxx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Bel - Are you testing again tomorrow morning? Hope all is well for you      What have the clinic said? 

Natalie -We are new to SEFC so cant really answer your questions. The cycle itself was £2650 but there were other things on top like the hfea fee.

Pixie - I dont know if you have anywhere in mind for your private sac but kent medical imaging in kingshill were great when we needed extra scans when I had my son.

Best wishes everyone.

Heather


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Skybreeze said:


> Sorry to barge in I just wanted some info about the SEFC.
> How much did you pay for a cycle of IVF? I am looking into different options, I am currently at the Lister but they are quite expensive.


http://www.sefc.co.uk/price.html

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

bel, thinking of you today    
there have been problems with those clearblue tests in the past; hoping this was the case  

starrysky- thanks, we did go to king's hill for a 9wk scan and agree, they were fabulous and reasonably priced as well; good luck with your upcoming treatment!


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Panic Over!!

I'M STILL PREGNANT     1-2 weeks. Phew I really thought it was all over. 

I think I will start a thread warning people to only use first wee's  

Thanks for your support.
Bel
XXX


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      Am so happy for you!


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi girls,

After a devastating time before christmas I am back on the rollercoaster again. Had my baseline yesterday.

Hope you are all well x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Poppy - that's great news, i agree with Pix there's been alot on the forums about the clearblue conception tests, just glad all is ok, and your still pregnant!!!  Hooray.

Ladynecta - I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun, get those follies growing, when are you in next to get your follies.

Katy - how you doing hun, you resting up, enjoying being PUPO??  What is your otd??

Drownedgirl - when are you next in for a scan?

Skybreeze - Welcome!!  Did you check out the sefc website??

Hazel and Starsky  - how you both are ok?


Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Poppy, that's great!

LN: I was in for a baseline yesterday as well.

I'm in next on 3rd march


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello everyone

Hurrah for Bel      !! Good news! 

Glad you got started DrownedGirl  

Good luck Ladynecta  

Its a very special night tonight as we have our sperm in the house       !!!!    
We are in the process of moving it from our old clinic to SEFC! 



Starrsky


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening ladies,

 for Bel - so glad it's now a definite BFP.  

 - welcome back, ladynecta!  Here's hoping that this time will be the successful one for you.

drownedgirl - hope your baseline scan was OK today.  Will be thinking of you for your FET next Monday.

Pix - It's always good to hear about those patients who got pregnant and how they're getting on, so stay in touch.

Starrysky - sperm in the house    

I'm getting on OK; feeling all sorts and don't know what to think.  Aching breasts (Cyclogest); dog tired ALL the time; slightly nauseous; a bit dizzy here and there; my C-section scar is itchy, and I've had REALLY weird dreams for the last three nights.  My test day is Monday 1st so time is marching on.

Love to all, Katy xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Katy H said:


> dog tired ALL the time


What have you been doing that poor dog?


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Girls 
I wasnt here for long time was worring about my pregnancy I was bleeding 4 weeks. I had few scans and babies are OK but it really worried me. They didnt know why I am bleeding I spent few days in pembury hospital. I am 19 weeks pg now.
Just wanted say
*ladynecta, kathy, drownedgirl, rungirl* -  fingers crossed for you
*Bel* - great news  How are you feeling?
fingers crossed for everyonelse
*Pix, hazel* -How are you?


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Drowned girl, I have appointments booked for the 1st and 3rd (both very early morning ones, so I'm not too late to work)

Thanks rungirl, starrysky & KatyH & Grejka.

Hope all goes well for you grejka, I'm so sad that I am not still the same stage with you... but I really hope the best for you and your babies.


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Ladynecta* - I will be holding my fingers crossed for you You have to remeber that last time was really unfortunate but it was good sign that you achieved pregnancy . It will happen for you!


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Poppykit

If is is any reassurance to you, with my first pregnancy I tested EVERY DAY until 12 weeks! (Yes, I know, I was a bit of a loop!), and the pregnancy started out as twins so my levels were really high.  I still got a negative on a clearblue digital when I was 9 weeks pregnant though, and that was the first wee of the day.  Scared the living daylights out of me, but no reason for it at all.

Hope that offers some piece of mind.

I am in for a baseline scan on Friday, so will be joining the lovely ladies here who are cycling at the moment.  (And if I am unfortunate enough to have to take my daughter with me I will wait in the car with her, not in the waiting room.... I am not as fortunate with childcare as others that I can avoid taking her unless hell freezes over, but hopefully it should be OK and she won't need to come with me).

Completely confused about what I am doing drugs wise, as I am not sure that what Mr. R. had in mind has made it as far as the nurses!!!  But there is enough menopur on my spare bed that something really ought to happen.... I am taking elephant size doses this time!

Best wishes to everyone.  

Dobby


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

bel im so glad everything is still ok. when do you go for your scan?

Drownedgirl glad you had your baseline and all was ok

Ladynecta hello again, im glad you are going again, try not to let what happened last time worry you, you can achieve pregnancy which is a good thing, I know it doesnt make you feel better but try to look on the positive, hope this is the cycle for you. Are you doing another iui?

rungirl hello how are you?

starrysky hope the sperm move goes ok

katy not long now   for a good result

grejka hello glad you are still ok 19 weeks already, time def goes way 2 quickly

Dobby hope all is fine on your baseline on fri

Afm I started taking northisterone today, Mr r told me I only needed to take it for 4 days (I normally take it for 7) so I hope af arrives once I stop taking it. If all goes well I should hopefully be having my baseline some time next week


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Oooh lots happening at SEFC. Lets hope it is a good year and we can fill that baby book up before December 

Grejka that must have been such a worrying few weeks for you  I'm so glad the babies are doing O.K 
Hazel so it's next week for you then.What drugs are they putting you on this time ? 
Dobby...for 12 weeks  you loon  I think I will do once a week  Good luck for your baseline scan. I was on 6 vials of Menopur so getting everything ready took about 20 mins !
Katy only 1 week left to wait.  They seem to be making good blasts at the clinic at the moment so I look forward to you finding out how many of yours have stuck   
Ladynectar best of luck with the stimming. How is it going for you ?
Starrysky sperm in the house...do you keep it in the freezer 
Rungirl hope those blood tests hurry up for you and that all is well.
Drowndgirl are you having FET. How do they do that ? I mean do you take any drugs or do they just scan you for the right time?


drownedgirl said:


> Katy H said:
> 
> 
> > dog tired ALL the time
> ...


    ;

Pix hello and hope you are well
AFM I went to the doctors today to tell them I was pregnant and get my Cyclogest pescriptions. I have my first scan booked at the clinic for 16th March. It seems like forever.

All the best
Bel
XXX


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

PK: I am on oestrogen now to thicken my lining, scan next Weds. If all is Ok they will thaw some of our embryos and start to grow, I start progesterone... hopefulyl we will have a nice blast to transfer 5 days later.

That's the plan, anyway!!!!!!!


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW a lot is going on!!

And mainly great great news too!

I will do personals another day, but just to let you know I am on the roller coaster again.

I am under CARE Nottingham, on long protocol for the first time so down regging now - 1st injection today.

We had a bit of a problem with the delivery of £1800 of drugs today - yes I am on a lot of things.  Basically now everyone at my husbands work knows that we are undergoing treatment.  Although I was told that the box would be discreetly delivered and would be cooled so could left out of the fridge for up to 48 hours, the delivery man would not leave the package until it had been put in the fridge.  So the Chairman and one of my DH's team members (who were the only people around at this point, as they delivered it too early and my husband was not there) had to unwrap the boxes and empty their work fridge to fit everything in (it takes up 2 shelves in my big fridge).  How bad is that!  I was assured that it could be left out the fridge as it was in a special ice box (which the pregnyl was actually in).   If this had been delivered to my work and happen there I would have been devastated as no one knows at work and I don't want them to know!

Obviously this cycle WILL work, however I will not be recommending Healthcare at Home to anyone or using them again.

Just had to get this off my chest!

I'll come back again soon. 

Take care everyone and your beans too!

M
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Blythe, how embarrassing!


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello ladies 

Wow its got busy on here! Sorry I have not been in touch for a while, how are you all?

Katy - keeping everything crossed for you I hope you get the BFP on Monday would be so amazing for you  

Bel - Congratulations to you! How are you feeling any side effects yet? 

Hazel - Best of luck for this tx I hope this is your round, are you still taking the Metformin? I was put on them after EC in Jan but they made me feel so rough I'm now on 3 a day but still feel pretty rubbish on them I hate taking them!!

Pix - How are you? sent you a pm x

Ladynecta - How is the stimming going? Hope your follies are growing nicely

Skybreeze - Welcome to sefc good luck with your tx

Downedgirl - I hope your lining is getting nice and thick and that your embryos thaw and turn in to healthy blasts for your day5 trans 

Grejka - Sorry to hear you had a bad and scary time I'm glad all is well with the twins, wishing you a healthy rest of your pregnancy

Dobby - Good luck, wow loads of Menopur I was on 6 last time it took ages to mix them all up!!!

Blythe - Thats terrible about HCAH you must be so cross, it seems that that is the only thing we have control over (who we tell) then someone takes that away from you too  

AFM I am currently having a monitored cycle Mr R is trying to find out at what stage I ovulate naturally, however it seems I still haven't recovered fully from my ivf in Jan so this monitored cycle I have had hasn't given the answers they wanted so I will be having another one in March!! We are hoping to have our last round in April and   that we can get some embryos to put back this time! If not it will be donor eggs for us which puts so much pressure on this next round! 

Take care 

Love Madhair xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

wow it really has got busy all of a sudden. 

Bel im doing a fet so no injections this time, think they just put me on some pills to thicken the lining. Try not to get 2 carried away with keep testing. I dont want to put a negative on things but after my last cycle I am completely put off even blood tests my hcg levels went to 10000 and there was no viable pregnancy I would just wait until the scan shows you that everything is fine

drownedgirl I hope your lining is thickening up nicely ready for ur frosties

blythe What a nightmare! nothing is ever straightforward. I hope that they are not going to spread it around your dhs office and that they will be discreet about what they have found out. wow that sounds like alot of drugs you are on

Madhair yes im still on metformin 3 times a day. I dont seem to have problems being on it apart from it makes me really tired. Do you make sure that you eat something before you take it?  Also im a bit confused, what do they think they will find out by doing a monitored cycle? Does it make a difference then as to when u ovulate during a natural cycle?

Hope everyone else is well. Ive been suffering with a tummy bug this last week so im hoping I feel better next week ready to start tx I was throwing up all through the night so now feel knackered as well.

Hazel x


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Katy - good luck       

Hazel - oh, I hope you get better soon   and in time to get started

Fingers crossed for embies this time for you Madhair

Unbelievable delivery Blythe - you would think that at that cost they could get it right!?  Well done the chairman and the team member!

Drowned girl - you made me laugh too with the tired dog  (no dog smileys so picked a cat!). Good luck for your scan.

Bel - your frosty man made me laugh. The sperm was in a tank loaned to us from the SEFC. Its now safely delivered there.    . DP is having second stimming scan tomorrow. About five follies of different sizes, think EC will be later next week. Fingers crossed  .  Is your cyclogest coming from your GP?

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Dobby  .

Best wishes to everyone

Starrysky


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Had my baseline scan today.... can start drugs tomorrow.  Hate to think what effect 600iu of menopur is going to have!!  I must remind my husband to lock away the knives!


Dobby


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Dobby - glad the scan went well and you're ready to start injecting.

Hazel - I can't believe you only have to take Norethisterone for 4 days - I had it for 2 weeks!  Having looked at your profile though I can see that you're somewhat younger than me, so I guess that us oldies need more drugs.

Blythe - lovely to hear from you again.  Sorry about the mess-up with your drugs delivery, and thank goodness it was your DH's office and not yours.  The very best of luck with your treatment at CARE - I've heard some very good things about them so I'm keeing everything crossed for you that 2010 will be your year.

Starrysky - it must be a relief that your sperm have completed their journey and are ready to be put to work soon.

madhair - I really hope the monitored cycle(s) will give you some answers and will help to tweak your treatment and get it just right.

drownedgirl - fingers crossed your lining is thickening up nicely.  Good luck for the scan on Wednesday.

Bel - how are you doing?  Having got through the 2WW it's now "waiting for first scan".  Then it'll be waiting for 12-week scan ... it's all about waiting!!!

I've been abandoned by DH this weekend - he's gone on a stag weekend to Tallinn, in Estonia.  Typical bad timing ... he didn't even think about the fact it would coincide with our treatment when he agreed to go    Still, he left me a very soppy romantic note and a box of chocolates when he left at 4am this morning.  Thomas was fine this morning, but when we got home from nursery and realised he wasn't here he burst into tears saying "I want my Daddy" - bless!  He cheered up when I gave him a snack and switched on CBeebies though  

Hope you all have lovely weekends,
Katy xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
Dobby good you started stimming. Gosh 600   I thought 450 was the max and that was bad enough.
Starry how was DP's scan today?
Hazel hope you are feeling better 
Katy not long to wait.
BIG hello to everyone.

AFM Well I just couldn't leave things alone...I did a CB Digital this morning and got 'Not Pregnant' First wee of the day. I saved it and also did a line test BFN.   Grrrr.
Phoned the clinic and was told not to test anymore and as long as I am not bleeding then I am still pregnant. But how can both tests be so wrong ? Anyway I am not taking advice and have bought a load of First Response to do over the weekend. They are BOGOF in Boots   They agreed to do blood tests on mon/wed to ease my mind.


Bel
XXX


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Bel - you've got me worried now ... I bought a twin-pack of Clear Blue (not digital) for Monday    Really don't want to have to go shopping tomorrow, but think I might have to get some First Response instead...

Seem to have upset stomach tonight so heading off up to bed.  

Katy xx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well. 

Bel and Katy, I used First response and found them to be quite reliable.  Also, used a cup.  (stmi)  Those digital ones always took some time for the response to show up and I have read a number of times of how innacurate they can be.  If you're using line tests- remember, sometimes, it can take a bit of time for lines to appear; believe up to ten minutes on some.  Am glad to hear clinic will test your blood levels; hopefully, this will put your mind to rest. 

Best wishes for testing Katy.      

Hazel, Dobby, drowned girl, Ladynecta and Starry sky will be thinking of all of you.  

Madhair- have pmd you back 

Aga- hope to get in touch with you soon again and that bleeding will eventually stop and ease all that stress and worry!  

Sorry if I missed anyone.  

AFM, going in for a 16wk private gender scan; day before Mother's day.  Thought, I'd be able to wait but after all this time, we really just want to know.  Going to try our best to keep it hush hush from family; though, part of me would really like to tell my mom as she's planning to bring over a suitcase of items for little one.  She told me yesterday to just tell her and no one else.   Think it will be a difficult secret to keep.  We shall see. 

Sending love and best wishes to all,
Pix


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Me Again,

Katy sorry that I have worried you. The Clearblue are fine it's just that I am not pregnant. I did a First Response this morning and it to was negative.Completly. Just want AF to come now.
I shall still do the blood test even though I have to pay because I don't want the clinic to think I am a 'giver-upper'.
Dobby I think I will ask for 600 menopur next time. Are you a poor responder ? Also Northisterone instead of the pill. That might change things too.

Pix .....I bet to all the tea in China you won't be able to keep that secret   The excitement will be too overwelming not to let it slip.

Hope you are all doing O.K. 

Bel
XXX


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

bel- I'm ever so sorry


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh Bel, I'm so sorry.    

Please don't worry about your comments re. different tests - what will be will be.  

Love to all, Katy xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Bel

Am so sorry to hear that, hope the clininc will have some answers for you xxx

Katy how are things going? re you tempted to test early? Imagine if all three take wow!!! Can't wait myself til test day!!
Gotta try and find the finances first tho

lizzy xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

lizzylou - think I'll hold out until official test day on Monday.  DH is away for the weekend and not home until tomorrow tea-time.  Downside means it'll be a work day and I'll have to go straight to London regardless of the result.  (Big report to finish so no way I can't be there   )

K x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Katy - sending you lots and lots of positeve sticky vibes!!!!!  

Bel - i am so sorry hun, i had the same happen to me last year, tested and got a bfp, then two days later negative.  Its just so unfair, sending you lots of hugs, hunny. 

Pix - Wahey look at that bump!!!  Looking good, hun.

Hi to everyone else i've missed who are having scan's next week and starting drugs.  Fingers crossed 2010 is a good year!

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello everyone

Bel, I am so sorry you are going through this - I am hoping for you that the blood tests say something different    

Katy - almost there..... good luck for Monday     

Pix - that will be an exciting day for you

DP in again for scan Monday - growing follies, about five of them, quality not quantity!  

Hello and   to everyone.

Starrysky


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Good luck Katy....I won't be able to check in the result until Wednesday earliest as I am under the knife tomorrow!!

Hope everyone is going well...so sorry to hear about the chemical pregnancy though..I had a few of those and simply horrid and so upsetting.

x Honey Pot


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Katy - masses of good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed!  

Good luck tomorrow Honeypot.

Bel - how are you?  

DP having another scan tomorrow, hoping for EC Wednesday.

Good luck everyone

Starrysky


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

It's the end of the road for us - no more treatment.  We do, however, have the most beautiful, wonderful son - and we will always be grateful for him.

Thanks for all your support and encouragement girls, but it was clearly not to be.

K x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh Katy, I'm so sorry!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so so sorry, hun, sending you lots of hugs. xxxxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Katy-was waiting for your news. Am so so sorry. Life can be very harsh.

My thoughts are with you . Take care of yourself and your family.

Px


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Am ever so sorry Katy.  Thinking of you and your family.

Bel, still in my thoughts. 

pix


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh so sorry Katy      
I havent shead a tear yet over all my BFN's this weekend but now I can't stop myself  
We are very lucky to have our beautiful children.


Bel
XXX


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Pix thankyou..... Blood test today if only to prove them wrong so I can book a follow up.
Bel
xxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Had scan this morning, only 1 follie, but its growing at the same rate as last time so fingers crossed. Booked for insem on Thursday!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

oh katy so so sorry hun   i believe stongly things are meant to be for a reason, thank goodness for your beautiful son! You never know it could happen nat one day too these things often do when the end of the road is thought to be. You are in my thoughts 

Bel sorry to you too hun, once again at least you have been blessed once xxxx

hugsand luck to everyone, this journey can be so so hard, crossing my fingers for you all xxxxxxxx

lizzylou xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Katy. So painful to strive so hard for a sibling and to reach the end of the road, treatmentwise. Take care of yourself.


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Honeypot hope everything goes ok for your c section, im guessing thats whats happening

Pix I love the pic of the baby bump

Starrysky hope your dp gets some lovely juicy eggs tomorrow like you said its quality not quantity

ladynecta hope your still on for insem on thurs   this is the cycle for you

Bel   Im so sorry how cruel to give you a bfp then a bfn, Im really hoping that the blood test shows otherwise

Katy H   Im so sorry. Im pleased you have a wonderful son but I know how it feels to want a sibling for them. Give yourself some time and some pampering and cherish every moment you have with thomas which I know you will   Like lizzylou said you never know it may happen naturally now you have stopped trying.

Afm Im still waiting for AF to arrive I feel a bit hormonal so im hoping it will be soon I wanted to get my baseline done this week Im worrying it wont arrive though because of only being on the northisterone for 4 days, suppose I have to teust that the clinic know what they are doing

Hazel x


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello everyone

Katy - very sorry to hear that it was a BFN   

Bel - how are you?  

Ladynecta - go that follie!   

Hazel - hope you get that baseline scan done as planned  

DP has egg collection tomorrow, pleased that we have finally reached this point! Because of the delays at Kings it seems to have taken forever, and we are not even on the 2WW yet.
We are watching ice road truckers and saying that the road to tunbridge wells will be like that tomorrow morning !!

Take care everyone, and so sorry again to Bel and Katy.

Starrysky


Take care everyone!


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

sorry for the me post especially at this very hard time for some of us on the boards. Sorry Katy xx

I had baby Lois Sophia on Monday by section and all is fine....just wanted to share with you my news.  She weighed 7lb 1oz so tiny compared to DD1 who was 9lb 13oz!!!!

x Honey Pot


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Such lovely news Honey Pot x Many congrats to you and family.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats Honeypot, love the name! Nice to hear some good news xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats Honeypot. What a beautiful name  

Starrysky hope EC went well today.
Hazel here is a little AF dance for you      
Ladynectar best wishes for tomorrow. 
Drowndgirl how are you and what's happening with your tx? I've lost touch wallowing in self pity  

AFM the blood test confirmed what I already knew. Nothing there. Just a bit cross I had to go have a blood test to prove it to them so I can book my next and last treatment.   Marion was very lovely though....as usual. Just have to wait until AF now....then the follow up....then May as they are full in April. Still... I have lots of wine that needs drinking  

Bel
XXX


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Bel, it's so unfiar to get a BFP then to have it whisked away from you.

I had a scan today and lining is 8.5mm so our embryos will be thawed on Monday and grown for a hopeful single blast transfer on Friday.


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi girls
I am sorry for all the bad news I know how hard it is Was really hoping for you
*bell, cathy* - 

*bel* - good that you done the blood test just to make sure you didint have ectopic or anything else is better

*
honeypot* - congratulations and all the best for you and the baby


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello everyone

Well, DP had egg collection today - 7 eggs  , fingers crossed for good news tomorrow. . She had it just with pain relief not sedation (her choice) and it was painful so there were a few choice words said.....    !!!! 

Good news drowned girl!

Sorry Bel, I was still hoping for you -   I'll have a glass of wine for you too.

Congratulations Honeypot on your good news 

Good luck everyone!

Starrysky


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

well ladies, I'm PUPO again!! Got the injections instead of pessaries this time as only one follie, glad about that as I don't need to get up 20 mins early every morning now!


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Honey pot congratulations on the birth of your daughter its a lovely name.  

Bel im so sorry honey, enjoy that wine I think you deserve a good drink

Drownedgirl, glad your lining is thick enought to have et next week,   your enbryos all survive the thaw, How many are you having thawed? 

Grejka how are you? I love the scan photo

Starry sky 7 eggs    lots fertilize. I cant believe she had ec usiing only pain releif and not sedation   That was very brave. There is no way I could do that.

Ladynecta congratulations on being pupo, make sure you take things easy and get lots of rest.

Afm Af arrived so I had my baseline scan this morning, lining is nice and thin so Im good to go. Im on 3 pills a day to thicken my lining (got to say its lovely not to have any injections) Im booked in for another scan to check my lining fri next week

Hazel x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Ladynecta * - I am holding my fingers crossed If you want to chat let me know 
*Hazel* - I am fine thank you I was spotting for few weeks hope the spotting stopped I think i am going to work on Monday after 6 weeks break. I am not sure how much I will be use at work but if i will find hard I will talk to doctor I had scan this week and babies are OK We know that we have a boy and a girl.
*Hazel * - holding my fingers crossed Did you decided about aspyryn? I am still taking it 
*Starsky* - I am holding my fingers crossed


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

hazelm said:


> Drownedgirl, glad your lining is thick enought to have et next week,  your enbryos all survive the thaw, How many are you having thawed?


6 2pns, aiming for a single blast transfer


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello everyone

Thanks for your good wishes - 3 eggs fertilised.. oh roll on Saturday morning!    

What's PUPO? Excuse me not knowing    Grejka - enjoy that extra 20 minutes rest !

Best wishes everyone!
Starrysky


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

That's great news starrysky!

pupo - is pregnant until proven otherwise!!  Fingers crossed.

Honey pot  - Ahhhh, congratulations.

Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

HoneyPot,

Sorry I haven't said so until now, but massive *CONGRATULATIONS*  to you and your family - Lois is a beautiful name.

Love Katy xx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone 

DP is PUPO now, two embies put back this morning           !!!! Glad to have reached this point.

How are you doing Ladynecta?

Starrysky


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Fingers crossed for you both, SS!

Our thaw date is Monday


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Drownedgirl

      for your thaw  

Starrysky


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello everyone

How are you all?

hope all went well today drowned girl.

Starrysky


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

4/6  survived the thaw..as expected
next update weds


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

grejka glad you are ok, take it easy going back to work. Im sure you will find it hard work to begin with but it will help the time pass quicker until you get to meet your babies. I completely forgot to ask about aspirin so I have decided to leave it this time and see what happens.

Starry sky congratulations on dp being pupo, im keeping my fingers crossed for you both

Drownedgirl 4/6 is great   you get some lovely blasts. 

Hazel x


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi everyone

Hazel hope your lining is thickening nicely best of luck   that this is your tx. With regards to the monitored cycle its because we have had failed fertilisation twice and they don't know why, so they thought they would see if I naturally ovulated with small or large follicles as maybe egg collecting at the usual time may be to early or late for me making my eggs of a lesser quality. It is just a hunch they have and guess work now Mr r said it may be worth doing before my last round of tx before having to use donor eggs.

Drownedgirl brilliant news on the thaw fingers crossed for you getting some great blasts 

Starrysky I hope the 2ww flys by for you both and congratulations dp on being PUOP 

Honeypot Congratulations to you and your family, it seems like only yesterday we were chatting on here when we were both having tx! I hope she is settling in OK, and your managing to get some sleep!!!

Katy sorry it was a bfn for you  

Bel sorry for your news, enjoy that vino  

Ladynecta  2ww    keeping everything crossed for you 

Hi to everyone else

AFM I have just come back from a lovely holiday in the sunshine so feeling all refreshed, I'm just waiting for  af then I will be having another monitored cycle and hopefully we will get some answers from this one!!

Madhair x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Starrysky when is your test day?    
Drowndgirl what happens now that they are thawed, how long before they put them back  ?
Hazel hope all is going well for you  
Madhair....a holiday in the sun sounds so wonderful. It's been 5 years since we had a proper holiday..but I am not complaining it was through choice to put all our effort into our business and DD. 
AFM I have my follow up booked with Mr.R on 25th. This is my 1st followup appointment so he must want to talk about something. Until now I have just re booked treatments without follow ups   Next tx will not be until May as they are pretty busy. So am I, so that fits in well. We just had our offer accepted on a property in France so we will be moving in June   I shall have to remain calm and not stress too much  

all the best to everyone  

Bel
XXX


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

They have been growing.. hopefully by tomorrow there will be a nice blast to transfer.. today there were two possibles moving that way...


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Good News  Fingers crossed for you. If there are two will you have them both put back ?


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Poppykit10 said:


> Good News  Fingers crossed for you. If there are two will you have them both put back ?


No.. just one!


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

DP says test day is NOW!!!!!!!                      
Because she is having AF pains. The fact that she ordered one pregnancy test from tescos and for some reason they sent 7 is not helping!!!!! Real test date if Friday 19th so 8 sleeps.

Drownedgirl - that sounds good  for your blastie!

Bel - hope that appointment comes round soon for you. And moving to France - that sounds interesting.

Madhair -     - hope you are not feeling the cold too much since you came back.

Good luck everyone 

Starrysky


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

madhair hope you had a lovely holiday and you get answers on your next monitored cycle

Bel. Hope your app with mr R goes ok. best of luck for your next tx in may. Wow a move to france, thats really brave I dont think I could do it.

Drownedgirl, Glad you have 2 possible blasts

Starrysky tell your dp to hang on   you dont want her to test and get a bfn just because she tested to early. I cant believe tesco sent you 7 tests. did you have to pay for them all? 

Afm I had my scan today and my lining is nice and thick so im all good to go. They are going to thaw my frosties on monday and then providing they survive the thaw I will be having et on wed

Hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

One lovely blast on board. What time were you there today Hazel? x


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Go blastie go!!    

Hazel - its all looking good.

Tescos sent us 7 pregnancy tests but only charged for one - dont tell them!!

Good luck everyone

We have less than one week to go now. Nearly only 6 days!!

Starrysky


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

drownedgirl congratulations on being pupo. I was at the clinic at about 12

Starrysky. what a result, dont worry ur secret is safe with me. Not long left to go now. I hope the days pass quickly for you both

Hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

hazelm said:


> drownedgirl congratulations on being pupo. I was at the clinic at about 12


I think I saw you again... were you sitting opposite me and my DP? Our appt was at 12.


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

I sat on the right as you walk in the door. I did wonder if that was you because you looked familiar. Sorry I didnt say hi but get a bit nervous incase I said hi and it wasnt you


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend. I got a call from the embryologist this morning to say that they couldnt thaw 3 embryos because they freeze them in twos so I dont know why mr R said to thaw 3 so we had a choice to thaw 2 and hope they survive or thaw 4 which would then only leave us with 2 for another go. We ended up deciding to thaw 2 and if only 1 or none survived then they would thaw another 2. Luckily the 1st 2 survived the thaw. I know this doesnt give us any choice of embryos but I would rather keep 4 for next time if this time doesnt work. If everything goes to plan et will be at 11.30 on wed

Hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Will be thinking of you and your embryos Hazel! Were they 2 pn embryos you're growing to day 3?


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hazel

I only thawed two, they were not as good as all the others i used in my previous treatments but i ended up with beautiful twin girls!!! It still leaves me with two left for another go too..(if we can ever afford it !!) The sefc seem to have good results regarding FET, i know so many mums now with babie through FET! 

good luck Lizzy xxxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

drownedgirl sorry but what does pn stand for. They were frozen on day 1 and yes its going to be a day 3 transfere, how are you getting on with your 2ww?

lizzylou hearing that gives me so much more hope. I was thinking I wouldnt worry to much about their quality. When I did my fresh cycle they told me they only had 2 good embryos and none of the others were any good but it ended up that over 50 percent went to blasts. I bet you are thrilled with your girls but it must be hard work with 2 toddlers. I hope you find the money for another go so you can use your frosties. Its nice to know you have them there ready

Hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hazel, 2 pm is two pro-nuclei, day 1 (one cell with the genetic material visible in the middle)


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

thankyou drownedgirl yes thats what they were


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

hazel- I am also pregnant after FET and ebrions were worse quality because of deforst
I am thinking about you and holding my fingers crossed


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Drownedgirl -How are getting on with the 2ww??  What day is OTD??

Hazelm -  i am keeping everything crossed for you, is ET today?  Hope all went well.

Grejka - How the twinnies??  Are you back at work now and when will you start your maternity leave?

Starrysky - just 3 more sleeps to go...are you tempted to test early with all those tests...??  I'm keeping everything crossed for you 

Poppykit - Its exciting about starting treatment in May, it will come round sooner thatn you think!  also exciting about the house in France.

Ladynecta - how's the dreaded 2ww??

Honeypot - Congratulations for your little girl, how sweet.

Pix - how was the Mother's Day scan?

Hi to everyone i've missed.

We have decided to do our 4th round of iui, we are still waiting on the chromosomes results, i've heard they can take up to 12 weeks?!  So, it probably won't be until May/June for treatment, but it feels good to have made a decision and to have a focus.
k
k


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry computer playing up!

I was just wondering if anyone else has done these blood chromosome tests??

Big hugs,
rungirl xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

rungirl said:


> Sorry computer playing up!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else has done these blood chromosome tests??
> 
> ...


Yes, for recurrent mc. I will look you out some links that explain them.

xx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

We are very tempted to test last night but tonight wasn't so bad.   ........... I dont know why it is only Wednesday tomorrow, it should definitely be Thursday. Two whole days is just too much!!!!! Having 7 tests there is too much temptation. 

Drownedgirl - hope that embie is settling in!!

Rungirl - hope those chromosome resuts get back soon.

Hazel - good luck for tomorrow if its tomorrow

Best wishes everyone!

Starrysky


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Ladies, hope you are all doing well.  I do keep reading the thread and checking up on each of you!  Wishing those of you on 2ww all the best.   for your positive results. 

Rungirl- scan went well and we know the flavour but want to wait till 'peanut' arrives before announcing on thread. Little one hardly budged at all and was fast asleep.  Was asked to bump my behind on the bench but still not much movement.  Apparently, I have a stubborn one on my hands.    Hope those results come in soon for you and you get some answers.  

Katy and Bel- still thinking of you both  

Much love to all,

Pixie


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi girlies, I'm still here!
2ww doing my nut in, first week I was suprisingly ok, but 14 days would be up tomorrow but due to the HCG injections I had this time I have to hang out till Monday grrr!  

Pix - how lovely to see your little one again - at least you can prepare for the flavour now and surprise everyone later  

Starrysky - good luck - hope the 2ww hasn't been to bad for you. Got my fingers crossed for you starting a run of BFPs!    

drownedgirl - you've caught up with me! I think our OTD's must be the same - hope your embie is getting nice and snuggly!    

rungirl - hope your results don't take that long to come back, it seems so unfair all the waiting!!

grejka - hope you are well hun x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

rungirl I hope the chromosone results come through soon so you get get going with your next tx

Starrysky well done for not testing you guys only have 1 day left,   its a good result

Pix that made me laugh, I can just picture you bumping around on the bench I bet it looked really funny

Ladynecta Having a 2ww is bad but when in reality its a 2 1/2ww its even worse. I hope the last stretch goes quickly for you

Afm im now PUPO I had 2 embryos transfered this morning one was a grade 2 5 cell and the other was a grade 2 1/2 6 cell. I stupidly forgot to ask when my otd is so will have to give them a call in a bit, thats what happens when I go on my own without dp. Unfortunately he had to work so couldnt be there but I didnt mind.

Hazel x


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh my so many ladies, just about to test!  Thinking of each of you.       

Hazel, congrats on being Pupo- I must have bumped my bum about 10 times but little one just kept sucking it's thumb.   Was quite funny


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hazel

Mr. R told me test date was two weeks minus one day from the transfer date.... I test a week on Friday (26/3) which seems forever away.

I think that would make your test date 30th?

Best wishes to everyone on the 2ww.  It is so hard.

Hello to everyone else!

Dobby


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

good luck Dobby and hazel!!       


oh no Ladynecta - a 2 1/2 week wait, thats just not fair  

Well we are testing tomorrow -- scared!!!!!!!!       

Pixie - how exciting to see the peanut, I bet peanut woke up the second you got off the second you got off the bench.

Starrysky


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

good luck Dobby and hazel!!       


oh no Ladynecta - a 2 1/2 week wait, thats just not fair  

Well we are testing tomorrow -- scared!!!!!!!!       

Pixie - how exciting to see the peanut, I bet peanut woke up the second you got off the second you got off the bench.

Starrysky


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hugs to everyone else in the 2ww

xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

dobby thankyou i spoke to the clinic and they just said 2 weeks so not very helpful i will see how i feel whether to test on the 30th or 31st. hope the 2ww is not going 2 slowly

starrysky     for your result tomorrow

drownedgirl only 4 days left to go

bel/ katy H how are you both?

Im not doing very well and im only 1 day into the 2ww. my boss is away so i have had to go to work in the mornings. Today is only my 1st afternoon at home and im already bored and managed to munch my way through 3/4 tub of pringles woops Im going to have to get dp to hide all the crisps and chocolate

Hazel x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hazel

Mr R said on Saturday he used to ask people to wait two weeks but had knocked a day off now (but didn't say why) so I only needed to wait 13 rather than 14 days.  I'd go with the Mr. R estimate because you will get there and be chewing your fingers off if you have to wait the extra day.

This 2ww is the WORST I have ever had.  I swear it has been at least 5 weeks since last Saturday!!  The time is going past so slowly.  A week tomorrow seems at least 12 years away.

We had a very, very poor response with this cycle... 600 menopur and only 1 follicle on scan.... but somehow ended up with 2 eggs at EC and then 2 grade 1 embryos that are the best we have ever had (and I have two ICSI daughters already, so better than they were).... but the poor response is almost certainly due to my advanced age, so I am not really holding out masses of hope for a BFP.

Roll on next Friday though.....if only so I don't have to continue taking those dreadful prednisolone tablets if I don't need to.... I though the cyclogest had a bad effect on my digestion but the prednisolone is something else entirely!!  Even with food the taste is just awful and reappears for ages after!!

Dobby


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Dobby, why are you on prednisolone? 2 grade 1 embryos sounds good to me!

I have had awful heartburn today which was my main sign in the last FET that it had worked... and felt queasy but I had a bit of a runny tummy this am so maybe  just have some sort of bug.

I odrered some tests frome bay on Tuesday and if they are in the post when i get home I will test in the morning (12 dpo) 

I'd rather have a few days to get used to the idea of a BFN, if BFN it's to be.. and if by some slim chance it's a BFP it will stop the stress (which probably explains the heartburn, TBH)


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

drownedgirl Im hoping those symptoms are a good sign

Dobby Im sorry to hear that this 2ww is the worsew you have had. Why are you taking prednisolone and not the cyclogest they sound horrible

Just thought I would let you know that I was having a look back through old posts and noticed that for those who remember her jennie (penguin) is pregnant with twins and is due in sep which is great news

hazel x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello Hazel and Drownedgirl....

This was supposed to be my last ever, ever cycle so Mr R felt it would be a worthwhile thing to throw everything possible at the cycle - so prednisolone and heparin as immune therapy which there is some emerging evidence to say may be worthwhile in some people (see the immune thread for more details)... and was only about 2.90 for the whole course so really cheap!

Having convinced Mr R last year that this was our last ever cycle, we may try one more if this one isn't successful - because this one started off REALLY badly... probably wouldn't get a better response but I am sure Noro Virus x several episodes (courtesy of Maidstone Hospital walk in centre), Acute severe sinusitis, 3 lots of antibiotics and every other member of my household being ill didn't really help my body be prepared particularly well for this cycle!!!  I felt really battered when I started and was still being sick when I started the stimming drugs so really think my body will go 'you wanna do what?!!!!!' rather than make nice babies!!

Not likely to get any better response in the future - and possibly even no response at all  -  because of my age, but even if I don't get many eggs, I do at least seem to be getting decent quality embryos from the minuscule quantity I do get.  Tho heaven's knows where Mr R found the second egg.... I wouldn't be surprised if it was made of chocolate and he sneaked it in!!!

Someone asked me on an earlier thread about 600iu of menopur.... my response seems to have proved Mr R's theory that there is no point trying 600IU  - that saturation level is reached at 450IU and no amount more will improve the response.  Can't remember who mentioned it.....

Roll on test time!

Dobby


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

GL Dobby!

and Starrysky/crazycat for tomorrow


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Good luck to you too drowned girl.... when are you going to test?

Dobby


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Oh, and to Starrysky and Crazycat... hope tomorrow brings you the best news possible.

Dobs


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Dobby said:


> Good luck to you too drowned girl.... when are you going to test?
> 
> Dobby


early... tomorrow maybe


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Good luck drowned girl if you choose to test tomorrow - lets hope its a double celebration!!!!


Thaks Dobbie for your good wishes - I know what you mean about a week lasting five weeks! Today has gone quite fast, but yesterday- that lasted  a century. Good luck!

Hazel - I have it on good authority that crisps and chocolate actually speed up the 2WW!

Aaaaghhhh----- not long now 

Starrysky


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, we tested at about 5.30 am and it was a  .

Really disappointed and especially as we go to test day which was unusual for us..

Not sure what to do next.....................

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Starrysky and Crazycat

I am so sorry.


Dobby


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. After getting to test day without bleeding you must have been so hopeful. It's so cruel and unfair.


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

starrysky im so sorry it didnt work    I believe that crisps and chocolate are a good thing to have at this point 2. I know they dont help the pain but they are great comfort foods. pass on my love to your dp as well  

Hazel x


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

starrysky    to you both xx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

Its early days for us thinking what we will do next... probably a number three ......... but we are not sure yet physically, emotionally or financially. 

We are tucking into some Hotel Chocolat chocolate eggs at the moment.

Good luck drowned girl  , Hazel, Dobby and everyone cycling and best wishes for you Pixie

Starrysky


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

starrsky -  I am sorry to hear that   I am holding my fingers crossed for next tratment Hope you and your DP find quickly the way  
hazel, ladynecta  - how are you? I am   for you
pix- How are you? I will write  longer message soon I am back to work now I am finding  hard to find time  Hope you are fine


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

So sorry starrysky, sending you lots of big hugs to you and your dp


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Starrysky so sorry, sending you and dp lots of       xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Starrysky so sorry to come on and here your sad news     Wishing you all the sucsess in your future treatment  

Hazel best of luck on this cycle. That's great that you have 2 embies on board and thanks for letting us know about Jenny. Did she go elsewhere ??
Drownedgirl not too long to wait now   best wishes and thanks for answering all my questions  

Dobby so you had a bad start to the tx but pray you get a great ending. It was me who asked about the 600 menopur as I thought 450 was the max. I too am of advancing age and I believe it makes no difference how much drugs we take. I have had the same poor response from 50 iu to 450 iu. I think I will mention prednisolone and heparin to Mr. R at my follow-up. It really felt my immune system was fighting the pregnancy for 1 week before OTD/BFP. I was freezing cold even with 4 layers and a fleece plus central heating and an open fire. I even caught a cold which is very rare as I am never sick. My body seemed to be so intent on getting rid of the pregnancy that my immune system could not cope and I got ill.

Big hugs to Katy if you are there  
Love and hugs to everyone else and hope you are all doing well.

Bel
XXX


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Drownedgirl Ive just noticed ur ticker congratulations BFP thats brilliant news

bel, how are you doing? when are you going back to see mr R

sending lots of positive vibes to everyone 

Hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

hazelm said:


> Drownedgirl Ive just noticed ur ticker congratulations BFP thats brilliant news


Thank you! I really was feeling quite pessimistic but was obviously wrong... early days yet, though...


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

drownedgirl im glad your feelings were wrong.  Im keeping everything crossed that things progress well and there is a lovely heartbeat when you go for your scan

hazel x


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Yippee Drowned Girl!  Very pleased to read your news!     

Starrysky and Crazycat


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Woo hoo CONGRATULATIONS Drownedgirl such great news, wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations drownedgirl; always lovely to hear such wonderful news!  Hope all others about to test are doing well and more than anything wish to hear more positive news on this thread.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats Drownedgirl!  

Its a   for me too!      I get further than last time


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Ladynecta- That's just fantastic news, am so very happy for you!!! Bring on the BFP'S!!!!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Its a double celebration!!!  Bring on a "hat trick" whose next to test


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I just wish everybody got their BFP. :-(


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

I think it is me next to test - on Friday 26th.... tho I am absolutely definite it will be a BFN, unfortunately.  I tested this morning (naughty I know) and it was a BFN... but on both my previous pregnancies I had a BFP by today.

I really thought it would work this time... felt like something started to work but has completely stopped now.

I spoke to the clinic this morning about something else but asked how soon I could start again if it was a BFN.  Because they are getting so busy with NHS work now, they are now booking for the end of May onwards, which is a bit of a shame.  I liked the old days where you could wait a month and go again straight away without waiting.  I know it is good for them that they are so busy, but it  is much less personal than it used to be.... mind you, I first went to SEFC in 2005 when they were REALLY small!!


Ladynectar very many congratulations to you... best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy

Dobby


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Pix, rungirl & dobby.

Dobby you still have time for it to change... I'l keep hoping for you  

I'm soo happy but filled with fear of what happened last time   I keep telling myself its one step at a time...


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Ladynecta BFP thats brilliant news congratulations, I understand you are worried especially after last time but like you said take it 1 stage at a time.

Dobby try not to lose hope yet it may be that it was late implanting and therefore is just not showing up yet, each cycle is different just hold on until OTD

hazel x


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Congratulations Ladynecta  !!

Dobby I am not giving up hope for you yet.

Well, we are just thinking on and waiting for a call Friday or Monday from the clinic regarding the next step but I think we will be going for IVF No. 3!!!!!!  DPs mum has said she will help us financially so that is really good news.

Third time lucky.

There seem to have been babies everywhere today..

Starrysky


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Ladynecta that's amazing news congratulations wishing you all the best for a healthy pregnancy

Starrysky great to hear dp's mum can help you out it's such a huge stress finding all this money, fingers crossed for you but your right definitely third time lucky.

Dobby I really hope you just tested to early   your be the next bfp 

Afm I was supposed to be having another monitored cycle this month but af is now 3 weeks late which is very strange! So I'm waiting for her before I can do anything! I did do a test just to check but no such luck   . I am also trying to decide if I should have one last tx at Sefc or go straight to Spain for donor eggs as I have been told the chances if fertilisation using my eggs are very slight (even tho they can't find anything wrong with them or dh swimmers) I'm just trying to get my head round DE's really I 
never thought it would come to this decision! But I'm hoping for third time lucky too  

Hi to everyone else 

Madhair xxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well Done Drowndgirl and Ladynectar. Fingers crossed for the both of you    
We are all so used to dissapointment that even when we get our long awaited BFP's there is even more to worry about.

Dobby try to keep a PMA. I know it is hard but it is still possible that the result will change by Friday. I know what you mean about getting busy !! That's why I went for the blood test ...to prove I wasn't pg any more so I could book the next tx. They wanted me to wait until the scan   which would have been another 3 weeks wasted. 

I have my follow up on Thursday so need to write some questions..... god I always forget or don't want to fuss.

Bel
XXX


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello just popping in to say a huge congratulations to drowned girl  

Hayley x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

drowngirl - congratulations 

ladynecta - congartulations  I know that its hard not to worry after your previouse experience I had the same after ectopic I know its easy to say but we have to belive its good I am still looking at dates and happy with every single day I am holding my fingers crossed  
poppy - I am holding my fingers crossed for your follow up  
Hazel -   How are you feeling?


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

madhair sorry you are still waiting for af she never comes at the right time either late when we want her or early when we dont. I hope you will be able to come to a decision about what to do next, Its so annoying that there seems nothing wrong with your eggs or his swimmers so they cant give you any answers as to what keeps happening

Bel I hope it all goes well at your follow up appointment tomorrow

Grejka Im not doing so well now, I was quite positive at the beginning but I keep getting stabbing pains in my tummy which is the same as I got in the 2nd week last time. I broke down last night convinced that it has not worked and that things are all going horribly wrong. This last week has gone so slowly. Im sure every time I got through the 2ww it gets worse and slower every time

dobby how are you doing, only 2 days left

Starrysky how are you and your dp?

Hazel x


----------



## hvj (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey everyone, im at sefg 2nd attempt after a miscarriage at 5 weeks. this time  were having sperm retrevial as well as icsi so fingers crossed we now where the problem !
I wish everyone all the luck in the world as i know how hard it is xxxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hazelm

Try not to worry about the stabbing pains.  I have had four previous ICSI cycles, 2 BFN, 2 BFP and had the same stabbing pains on all of them - once so badly that I ended up crying down the phone to Mr R. because of the pain.  It is a combination of a thicker lining and the cyclogest apparently and means nothing at all...... and I have the same pains again this time.  Last night so badly that I was fully expecting AF to appear any second.  But I got just the same pains on the cycles that resulted in my daughters, so it can't be a negative sign.

As for me... I am going totally bananas.  I know exactly what you mean about the 2ww being worse each time, this is my 9th (2 x IUI, 4 x ICSI, 2 x ICSI downgraded to IUI last year due to poor response and then this cycle with just about as little response as it is possible to have) and I am just a basket case.  My head tells me that the chances of success are SO slim, and I had a negative test earlier in the week at the same point as I had positive tests before but  my heart tells me it is going to work - to which my head tells me I am plainly insane and am going to just fall to pieces tomorrow when it is a BFN.  Would normally have just headed straight for the chocolate but for some reason that tastes weird which is just contributing to me being one step away from a padded cell.  I am driving my husband completely insane.

I fully expect to turn in to a drooling loop at any point.  

This is just so, so, so hard.

I am having the weirdest dreams as well..... anyone know any good psychiatrists?

Dobs


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Dobby - I completely agree that the 2WW is not something that gets easier the more you do it. It gets worse      But you are almost there............. and I am   for you that it is a positive.
We've also notched up ten plus 2WW's over the years. We should all become hedgehogs and have the ability to hibernate for two weeks.

Hazel - again, dont worry about the pains. I was in pain from my EC right through to the BFP, and beyond. 

HVJ - good luck!

We're going to hear from the clinic tomorrow or maybe Monday about the next step, looking forward to that. I have beem off this week but poor Jo has been struggling in and out of work, not sleeping well at all. We are going away for easter and I think being in a different place will help.

Best wishes everyone!

Starrysky


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Test day today... and odd news.

BFP yesterday on clearblue digital.  Did the other test today before ringing clinic and shocked to see BFN.  Trip to tesco - two more clearblue digital tests - one positive 1-2 weeks, second one negative.

Going to SEFC this afternoon for blood test but not looking good.  Either ectopic or chemical.

Kind of weirdly, although not good, at least it is reassuring that SOMETHING happened at my advanced age and given my very, very poor response to stimms.  But a bit of a pain because if it was a definite negative, my notes would have been reviewed this afternoon and they could have let me know when I could have cycled again.... and the slots are filling fast with NHS patients so most likely now be June.

Results from blood test possibly tommorrow - more likely Monday.

Off to look up 'psychiatrists' in the yellow pages.....

Dobby


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hvj welcome and wishing you all the best with your tx

Dobby/ starrysky thanks for making me feel a bit better.

Dobby, how confusing   that the blood test shows good results. Im glad you are trying to look on the positive side of things though. Hopefully your results will be there tomorrow, I had so many blood tests with my last cycle because of the rising hcg levels and the results were always back the next day. If you find a good psychiatrist can you let me know because I think I need one   My poor dp has been so sweet and all I keep doing is biting his head off and then bursting into tears, he only asked how the pains were yesterday and I went off on one. 

starrysky I hope that you hear from the clinic today. Are you going anywhere nice? I think that a change of scenery and getting away from everyday life can do us all the world of good. 

Hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Dobby: what a horrid situation to be in. To get a BFP and then face having it taken away from you.. I think CBD measure 25miu HCG to get a + 1-2 weeks so if the results are a bit marginal the levels probably are a bit low for 16 dpo.. though i am holding out hope it's just a slow starter and the levels are going up!

Hazel,


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

You are right, Drownedgirl, Clearblue is really sensitive and does measure 25miu HCG... so if not consistently picking up a positive now then that is really pants for day 16 post ovulation.  At least something happened though, which given I am 44 and had 1 1/2 follies, isn't bad going, if not the result I wanted.

Odd thing is tho that I had a negative test earlier in the week - so if something started and was stopping I would have thought I would have had a positive then.... so slightly holding on to hope that an embie just took the scenic route before deciding where to plant itself.  But really, I know in my heart of hearts that it is not to be this time....perhaps next.

I am very, very lucky tho, I already have two wonderful girls curtesy of the team at SEFC so things could be a lot worse.

D


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I had a lot of early pgs lost like that when trying with my own eggs.. a chemical pg is generally chromosomally abnormal, I fear


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

4 out of 5 pregnancies end before usual test date due to genetic problems, so if it is a miscarriage then that is that and I am kind of reassured - I would rather miscarry than have a baby with genetic problems and face hearbreaking decisions later down the line.

Had blood test at SEFC and will get results tomorrow but will probably need 2nd test on Monday to confirm if going up or down, so won't really know one way or another until Tuesday.  £45 for each one so another £90 on top of the whole ICSI cycle which I know is just a mere drop in the ocean but is additionally irritating.

Ordinary clearblue at Lunchtime positive, clearblue digital just now positive.  So total of 8 pregnancy tests so far (including one £3.50 one from Tesco that would probably need the baby to be almost due before showing a positive) = 4 negative and 4 positive.

I have eaten a whole box of the white lindor chocolates, forgotten my lunchtime cyclogest and taken 2 lots of prednisolone by mistake.  My driving is dreadful and I yelled at the checkout assistant in Waitrose and then left my whole 4 items that I had just queued for 25 minutes to pay for and walked off without paying.

What I really want to do is to lie down on my bedroom floor and have a toddler tantrum, headbanging, kicking, tears, screaming.... the whole lot.... only perhaps with the odd hint of a rude word thrown in.

I am so stressed by this I feel like a ball of elastic bands that is going to snap and explode outwards at any moment.  It is my poor DH that makes me feel so really upset by this.  He was just so amazingly happy yesterday, and so down today.

Sorry for the 'me' rant.  You lot understand where my friends just think I am even more insane than usual and offer platitudes like 'you can always try again' not knowing how hard IVF treatment really is (or how much the darned thing costs).

Dobs


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Dobby, don't give up hope yet. I am still hoping for good bloods for you! x


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh Dobby - what you are going through   Think you should have that tantrum but standing up and no kicking because hopfully you have precious cargo on board and have some more chocolate too. I do hope that you get good news    

No news from the clinic today, I called and it will be Monday at least before we hear.

Starrysky


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

SS: sorry you are in limbo x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Dobby im so sorry you are going through this. I understand how hard the not knowing is so you are well within your right to have a toddler type tantrum and dont appologise for the rant its what we are here for  

starrysky im sorry you have to wait until monday until you hear from them. The clinic has def gone downhill since I started going and that was only a year ago. when I first went it felt much more personal but now I just feel like a number. 

Hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

aNY news Dobby? How are you feeling Hazel?


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

drownedgirl Im not 2 bad thanks, better than I was. Im fighting with myself whether to get a test and to test tomorrow but think it might be 2 early. How are things with you? are you counting down the days until your scan?


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes... 71/2 weeks is quite late to be scanned when I know a HB is usually visible at 6+2 or so... I could go to my local EPU but it holds bad memories.

In the twins pg I started to bleed heavily at 5+2 while still waiting for my scan at SEFC, and paid at a private place on a Sunday and saw the sacs... then ended up having an NHS scan every week till 12w... having had many miscarriages they would scan me if I went but I am hoping there will be no bleeding or anything scary and I can just wait it out...

4 days before OTD is probably on the crux of a possible faint line... I did test at 12 dpo but that was because I thought if it was BFN I could tell myself it was too early still


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

My news not good.  Blood tests showed plasma HCG level as very low. 19.5 - so full marks to clear blue digital for even picking up that level.... and a good recommendation for the sensitivity of their tests.  

Advice from Mr. Wilcox is that very little chance of successful outcome, and given that tests today have been negative, I think it is actually all over now bar the actual miscarriage bit, and have stopped all the drugs (well, cutting down on the prednisolone first.)  Could go to the clinic for a second test on Monday to confirm outcome, but I am probably not going to bother to be honest.

I am going to make an appointment to see Mr. R next week to see when I can try again.  Kind of oddly, I feel better that this has happened than if it was a BFN because at least I did actually get pregnant, which given my chances of success with my 1 1/2 follies can't be too bad.

Also feel really numb though.  But have had a lovely day with my girlies.

Hazel - hang in there my dear.  I have everything crossed for you.

Love to everyone.

Dobby


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Dobby, I am sorry. Take care of yourself.

xx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Dobby- am so very sorry to hear your news; life can be so cruel at times


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

dobby im so sorry    I was really hoping it was going to be good news. Im glad you had a lovely day with your girls.

Im holding out and didnt go and buy a test and prob wont until tues, that way there is no chance of me testing early

hazel x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Dobby  - i'm so sorry hun, how unfair to get a bfp and then have it so quickly taken away.  Sending you big hugs.

Hazel - how are you feeling?  Any twinges or cramps?  Not long now have you had to wait 18 days?  its almost a 3ww!

Drownedgirl - thank you for all the links.  How are you feeling?

Pix - you must be nearly half way?  Sorry can't see you ticker while typing.

Starrysky - hope you get your call Monday.

I'm still waiting for the results that can take up to 12weeks, we've done 8wks so hopefully April will bring some news, as can't start 4th iui until results back.  Why is there so much waiting with ttc


Big hugs to everyone,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

So sorry Dobby   as Pixie says it is so cruel. We should all be given Olympic medals for trying....
I am pleased for you that it has given you some positive information.

Rungirl, almost in April! You'll be eating easter eggs soon.

Hope you are well Drownedgirl

Hazel - well done for not testing   the police approve!!

Oh, I do hope we get news tomorrow. 

Bye for now

Starrysky


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

rungirl luckily it was only 14 days for me and not 18 but it has still been a nightmare of a 2 weeks. Ive had quite a few pains which has been worrying me a bit as thats what I got last time but im trying to stay positive. I hope you get your news sooner rather that later, you are right about everything being about waiting, even when we get positives its waiting for the viability, then waiting to see if we get to the second trimester then waiting for the birth, you would think once we finish tx we could stop the waiting but I dont think it ever stops, 

Starrysky hope you get your call tomorrow, yet again more waiting!

Hazel x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Dobby - I hope you are ok, life is so cruel, to see a +ve and have it taken away   Hope all goes well when you see Mr R x

Hazelm - not long now!     for you.

Rungirl - waiting, waiting we are always waiting! Hopefully your results will be sooner rather than later  

Drownedgirl - Hello fellow scan waiter!


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello everyone...

Thanks for all your lovely thoughts.  Can't tell you how much I appreciate it.  Bit miserable today, I have to say.

Hazel, how long have you got left?  Seems like forever?

Drownedgirl - I ended up having early scans with my second at Kings Hill Medical Imaging at 6 weeks, too early to see a heartbeat but I couldn't wait until the 7 1/2 weeks to know if everything was OK.  I think it was about £60.  A second scan once heartbeats were visible was included in the price.

Starrysky, did you get any news?  Everything seems to take so long now with the clinic, I know they are much busier with NHS patients but it is a shame it drags everything out so much.  It is so tortuous waiting to hear what might happen.

Best wishes everyone....

Dobby


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

dobby sorry to hear you are feeling down but its to be expected   give yourself some tlc and time and hopefully you will feel better soon life can be so hard sometimes.
Im due to test on wed and ive not even got a test yet, im a bit nervous now because on my last cycle I had a slight bleed the day before I was due to test and im worrying now. I went back to my morning job today but trying to take it easy and providing nothing has happened by the time I finish tomorrow then I will go and get a test after work ready for wed I just need to know one way or another now.

Hazel x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hazel* - just wanted say that I am holding my fingers crossed  I know how difficult it is and that bleeds can mean anything I was bleeding too on the begining


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

No news for us today............... 

Hazel - why is is that with any other kind of wait it gets better nearer the end with the 2WW it gets worse?

Dobby  

Starrysky


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hazel- thinking of you and hoping you will get your bfp;  not sure if you're saying you had a bleed this time around or not?  I think it varies for everyone.  Last pg I had a slight bleed; no bleed at all for this pg.   the wait is painful

Thinking of each of you.  Those who have recently got a bfn, or bfp than bfn, those in waiting, and even those waiting to be scanned- it is such a struggle.   to all. x


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Yippee! We did hear today

Starting again in May....  

Starrysky


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Dobby so sorry to hear your news....it seems like a dito of my last treatment. Still I look on it as a positive as we know we can still get to that stage even though we only get 1-2 eggs. On average we are doing extremely well on the fertilization rates   
I had my follow-up last Thursday and Mr.R wants to keep me on the same protocol but with some added extras. He mentioned prednisolone, clexane, heparin and asprin but I am not sure if he meant some or all. I know I should have asked exactly what he wanted to give me but I just sat there like a nodding dog. My baseline scan is booked for 3rd May so I have to start with northinsterone mid April. Oooo a new drug to add to the list 
Hazel I am thinking of you and wish you so many fairy wishes that you have a positive result  
All the best to everyone and sorry I can't do more personals.....

Bel
xxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

It seems like there is a few of us starting again in May - how nice to have company!!  I have a nurse consultation booked in a couple of weeks and then a baseline scan booked for 5th, I think.  Starrysky where abouts in May are you starting?

Poppykit10 it sounds as if you are doing the same protocol as I did this time... Norestherone before, 75mg Aspirin all the time then prednisolone and clexane afterwards (which is also known as heparin - same drug... clexane is a brand name, heparin the generic name - similar principle to panadol and paracetamol).


Hazel very best wishes....


Dobby


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Dobby so glad you have your baseline scan already booked. I must say it was a squeeze to get me in on the 3rd but I think they are starting to make allowances for regulars 

Best Wishes again Hazel    

Bel
XXX


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

OMG    Im still in shock, Ive got an early scan booked in for the 15th but they have told me there is a chance I wont see a heartbeat and will have to go back a week later but its a risk im willing to take. I keep running back to check the test, I tested at 4.30 this morning because I couldnt sleep then I couldnt sleep after so feeling so tired now.

Starrysky, bel and dobby wishing you all the best for your tx in may

Hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hazel Hazel!!! What fantastic news1

Jealous your scan is only  two days after mine.. how pg will you be? Time is crawling for me


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

drownedgirl I will only be 6+1 when i go for my scan which is why there is a chance I will have to go back the following week


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

hazelm said:


> drownedgirl I will only be 6+1 when i go for my scan which is why there is a chance I will have to go back the following week


I prob should have arranged an earlier one but ende dup with a scan when I will be 7+3 or 7+4


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hazel, I can't tell you how thrilled I am for you!! Very, very many congratulations and best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy.  If they can't see the heartbeat on the first scan they should at least be able to see a fetal pole formed, which is just as good a sign, and actually I think it is rather nice to be scanned earlier and go back for a second one if you need to!

I am so pleased to hear your news.  Well done you!!!

Dobby


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hazel!!!!

So, it was a "hat trick" for March!!!!!!

Big, big congrat's to you Hazel, and fingers crossed that the next two weeks of chocolate eating go quickly.......

I'm in on the 8th April for a booking in appointment  to check all my notes etc. would love to start tx in May?  but not sure the results will be back in time?  I've had iui in June 2008 and June 2009 and miscarried both so didn't really want to do tx in June  Does that sound weird?  Or maybe it will be a lucky month this year June 2010.

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

I asked them to scan me as early as possible because of what happened last time. Dobby thankyou so much, Im hoping to see something on the scan but they told me not to worry if they dont but you are right I think it will be quite nice to be scaned early only so I dont have to wait so long. 

drownedgirl im sorry the time is passing so slowly

Rungirl thankyou, I really hope that you can start your tx in may. I dont think you are weird at all I think it is completely understandable, I hate sep because bad things a;ways seem to happen in that month so I wouldnt want to have tx then. Dont worry if you do have your tx in june though because it could be 3rd time lucky for you


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

It is odd isn't it.... you hear good news on this board and you are genuinely really pleased for people who you don't actually really know - but you still want every single one of the seemingly 2000 pregnant women that I passed in one aisle in Tesco this morning to wither away into dust!!!

Hope that doesn't make me sound too insane and you know what I mean!  There seems to be pregnant women everywhere I turn (people on this board not included of course)!!

I am a bit grumpy today.........  (Even though Hazel's news has cheered me up).


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Such wonderful news Hazel!!!!!! Am so very pleased for you.  

Dobby- know exactly what you mean; after a mc you notice it even more so; hopefully all will turn out well with your next tx  

Rungirl-  I can understand why you wouldn't want tx in June; makes perfect sense to me hun  

Best wishes to others awaiting scan; know how worrying it can be......will have 20 wk scan in a couple of weeks and still worried!  it's still hard to believe at times. 

LOL to all,

Pix


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

dobby I know how you feel. I felt like that after my last tx and after my 1st failed iui I suddenly had so many people telling me they were pregnant or that their family members were and while I was pleased I also secretly wanted to hit them because it all felt so unfair. One of my friends even managed to have 3 children in the time I had been trying But It seems different on the board Im always so pleased to hear a good result. I think it just gives us all so much hope. I just wish everyone could come on here and give good news, Dobby im sure it will be your turn next time  im keeping everything crossed for you 

hazel x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

[fly]    WOOHOO Hazel!    [/fly]

I'm glad they gave you an early scan, it was everything I could do for them to see me at 7+4, they said 8+4 originally - I am going out of my mind after last time. Even looked up having one at Kent Medical imaging, but this Friday is good friday so i figured they'd be closed and Friday is my usual day off, then next Friday will be so close to the SEFC one I figured I should just wait!


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Congratulations Hazel!!!!!!   So pleased for you!

We now have an appointment on 21st April with a view to starting in May.

Mays going to be a good month!

Best wishes to everyone!

Starrysky


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

ladynecta, im sorry that you have to wait so long. How come they wanted to leave you until 8+4? after last time you would have thought they would let you in early to help put your mind at ease.  It must be so hard for you. I thought that they only gave me an early scan because of what happened with my last tx.

starrysky im so pleased you have an appointment   it is your turn in may

How is everyone else?

Hazel x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Hazel - I think it was a case of getting the wrong person on the phone... cos I had to do an 18 day 2ww I think they thought I wasn't as far along as I was and by the time I'd convinced them 8+4 was too long I didn't feel I could push it anymore! I have actully since e-mailed and asked to have it the day before as DP is off work and after last time I don't really want to go alone again... I was a pretty hard drive home between the tears! Thankfully they have waved the normal tues/thurs scan only policy for me, so I'm much happier with that     for both of us!

Starrysky, thats great news!


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

ladynecta you poor thing i didnt realise that you were on your own last time, that must have been so hard. I hope that they can bring your appointment forward so your dp can be with you   for us all as well

Hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I got a call back saying they don't do before 7w as if it's not clear enough makes more work for them recanning. Guess me having had 7 mc makes no difference, hey?

I didn't get the chance to call back but I rang the 3d scan place that were so kind to me with the twins when I had heavy bleeding, and they will see me Saturday even though their list is all full.


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

thats strange they scanned me at 6 wk 3 days and it was as clear as the day is long! In fact i saw that it was twins b4 he did!! I guess they have changed their policy with it being so busy etc etc I hope all goes well you mjust have had a good batch to have gotten twin and then another BFP! I am thinking of going back this time next year (it will be our last chance as embryo storage runs out) just not sure we can really afford it but then people do cope don't they!

hazel many congrats hope it all goes ok got everything crossed for you     

love to all else

lizzy xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, 6 1/2 weeks really should be OK for a viability scan


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

I think they have got so much tougher now than they used to be, now they have so many patients.  They were telling me that they had increased by 50% over the last little while.

I always liked how personal SEFC were - I had my first treatments there 5 years ago and they have been so wonderful, but they are losing that personal touch which is a shame.  I suppose other clinics are the same, and at the end of the day they are just a business, but it still seems a pity they have become quite as busy as they are.  I think over the time that we have been there we must have paid for a whole wing of Mr. R's house, so it kind of doesn't feel quite right that we are suffering because they have so many NHS patients, but that is the way of things I guess.

Ladynectar that must have been so awful for you before, being at your scan on your own.  My first pregnancy was originally twins but one HB stopped at 9 weeks, and I don't know how I would have coped if I had been on my own when they told me.  I certainly was too shocked to be able to drive.  

I am still grumping around the place about a miscarriage, even tho' my midwifery background tells me that at my age I have been very lucky so far so have the success I have had!  I have a strangely good feeling about my next try tho, so hopefully everything will go to plan in May.

Dobs


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just popping in to offer big, wonderful congratulations to Hazel!!!

Lots of   to everyone else.

Still not sure what to do after our BFN ... half of me accepts we've reached the end of the road, but there's still a part that wants to have another try.  We can afford another cycle, but at my age and after the last couple of cycles it now feels like reckless gambling.  Would I go to the bookmakers and bet £5,000 on a horse in the Grand National?  NO!  Would I spend £5,000 on another cycle of IVF treatment in full knowledge that we need a lot of luck in addition to everything science can offer ... maybe ...!

In the meantime, Happy Easter to one and all.

Love Katy xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

kATY have you considered donor eggs?


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Drownedgirl - how was your scan yesterday?  
Hope all was ok?
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Scan was today... did I say Friday?  

all is well
sac and fp right size and early hb flutter!

I'm very relieved.


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Great to hear your news Drowned Girl  

Wish you well in your decision making Katy - its so hard.

Dobby - roll on May!!

Ladynecta good news re your scan timings.

 to everyone!!

We have a few nice weekends booked before the next treatment starts, should make the time go quicker ! 
Starrysky


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations Hazel such great news  

Drowned girl so pleased all went well with your scan  

Love Madhair xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

drownedgirl thats brilliant news

Dobby how are you feeling?  

Katy h I dont think any of us would spend that money on  a bet but I think somehow we are all willing to risk the money on tx. I think its because there is a chance of a baby at the end of it rather than just more money.  I hope you will be able to make a decision and wishing you all the best with whatever you decide

starrysky I hope you both enjoy the weekends that you have planned before tx starts again

Yet again the waiting is feeling like forever, I keep telling myself its only next week until the scan so it doesnt sound so long but I just want to know if everything is ok and in the right place

Hazel x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Drowned girl - congrats on seeing the HB... I wish I didn;t have to wait so long!

Dobby - yes it was pretty hard driving home, but I think it knew I a had to do it and the shock really didn't set in until I walked through the front door. I only started at SEFC a year ago and it seems to have gone down hill in the personal touch since then - although I do think if you catch the right member of staff you can get treated much better. I'm glad you have a good feeling about May - its funny how that happens, it does make it easier going into with lots of positive vibes.

Starrysky - sounds like you and Dobby could be cycle buddies   I like having things booked up, so you don't have only TX or the next stage to focus on.

Hey Madhair, how are you?

Hazelm - not long now, I'm telling myself the same thing!


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well done Hazel   I am sooo pleased for you. Nearly all of us that met up last year (Feb) are pregnant or had a baby. I had better hurry up and join you  

Great news on the scan Drownedgirl  

Yes everywhere I look women are PG. The day after I had my negative blood test result I was at the hairdressers and this woman sat next to me was about to pop at 8 months. She went on and on and on about how she just wanted IT out....oh !  the suffering she was having to endure with her swollen ankles...bla..bla...bla. My nail girl saw me there and came over to ask how I was (I tell her everything and she knows about the treatments) I just wanted to say really loudly that I had had a MC just to shut this woman up but I knew if I had to say the mc word I would burst into tears....so I just said really quietly that it haddent worked this time. 

Best wishes to you all
It seems May will be a busy month for us on here      

Bel
XXX


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

May -  here we come       Looking forward to cyling together those of us that are. And lots of BFPs this time!

Thats a horrible experience in the hairdressers Bel, so easy to complain about the little things. I never mind hearing these things from people I know have had problems, but when people get pregnant easily and then moan......grrrr!!

Hazel and Ladynecta!

 to everyone!

Starrysky


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry to gatecrash! Hi starrysky - your inbox is full!


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Dominique!

Clearing it now!

   everyone!

Starrysky


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

We got our results and all is normal!!!  Hooray.  They actullay only took 4 weeks, but i thought they'd been sent to my gp, but they were sent to sefc.  So, i'm officially booked in for June.  Would loved to have done it in May, but she said they are really busy.  Still really excited to get the ball rolling AGAIN!!!!!

Sorry for lack of personals, how is everyone? who is due next for scan? And anyone cycling in June?

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi rungirl! Thats brilliant news!     Isn't it so nice when something goes your way amongst all of this! I'm due for scan on Monday - getting really nervous now... sooo don't want to get my hopes up, but I'm feeling so sick most of the day and in Dp's words my 'tits are massive' (for me anyway!) lol. 
Ordered a new mobile phone today, it should arrive tuesday - I'm praying I won't need it for distraction purposes


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

RG: that's great.

LN: good luck for Monday. We'll be there Tuesday.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

drownedgirl - do they know you've had a scan already or will you be keeping that to yourself?? I bet you can't wait to see beanie again.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I told them because I complained they had refsued to scan me earlier and asked if they had read my file first. They apologised and said no, and I could come in earlier... but I'd had a scan somewhgere else already that day £80.. so I told them that!!
It was very early though.. I'm not assuming it means all will be well on Tuesday.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

DG - good on you for complaining! I wish I had your confidence to deal with them. I know nobody likes to get there hopes up too soon - I'll keep my fingers crossed all is well on Tuesday


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Drowned girl and Ladynecta - thinking of you next week    

Hurrah Rungirl - good news... it just feels good to have something plannned doesnt it?

Starrysky


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Am I right to think cyclogest is £30 a box at SEFC? They posted me a px for 2 weeks worth and my local chemist did it for £16 per box


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*drownedgirl* - You can have the medicne for free I went to GP ane because You are pregnant he will give the pregnancy form to sent (He gave me prescription and told me to show that form on the chemist)


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

grejka said:


> *drownedgirl* - You can have the medicne for free I went to GP ane because You are pregnant he will give the pregnancy form to sent (He gave me prescription and told me to show that form on the chemist)


Only if the GP will prescribe it.

I have actually been getting it free along with my clexane as my haematologist will px it for me, but I didn't quite have enough to last me to the next hospital appt and SEFC had sent me this private px when I got the BFP. But i was surprised the local chemist will do it for half the price!


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*drownedgirl* - you can try my GP prescribed without problem


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

SEFC had to give me the prescription once because they ran out and I went to boots and got it a lot cheaper than they sell it for! I was shocked.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello ladies, just seen a perfect little heartbeat and absolutely over the moon!


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

So very pleased to hear such positive news Ladynecta; and DG, also glad to hear all went well with your recent scan.  

best wishes to Hazel for this thursday x

Rungirl- pleased that you received good results; really hope everything will go well for you with next tx    

And good luck to those about to undergo further treatment this upcoming May/June

Much love to those who have recently loss   

LOL

Pixie


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

ladynecta thats brilliant news. Im so pleased for you

Rungirl im glad the results all came back noral and you can start again in june

bel Im sorry to hear you had a horrible experience at the hairdressers some people just really dont think. 

Drownedgirl Hope things are still fine for your scan tomorrow.

Hazel x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Ladynecta* - congrats I am so happy for you  All the best for the rest of pregnancy 
*Hazel* - I am holding fingerss crossed


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

That's great news Ladynectar.  

I also got my cyclogest from the GP. It's bad how some gp's perscribe it and others don't. When I asked for mine last round she looked on a list to see if it was perscribable on the NHS and it was. I think it is given for PMT. SEFC send you a persciption for any of the drugs....you don't have to buy the actual drugs from them. Then the pharmasist will give you a price with the private perscription. 
I start my northisterone this week but am not sure when to start so HELP is needed.
My baseline is booked for mon 3rd May and I was told to take the last northisterone on the tuesday  before so I have 5 clear days before the scan. NOW my question is ...when does AF arrive. Is it the same as stopping The Pill ? because if it is then my AF would come on thursday so by monday I would be on day 5 of my cycle by which time my lead follicle will be huge  
RunGirl.....Hoorah and good you are starting again soon.
best wishes Hazel for your scan  
Good to hear all is going well DRGL

All the best to your all


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Ladynecta - that's great new hun, i'm so happy for you. How many weeks are you now?

Drownedgirl - hope all goes well today for you too at your scan.

Poppykits - sorry hun, can't help, perhaps contact the clinic.

Pix - how are you?  Have you had your 20 week scan.

Grejka - How are the twinnies?  Are you getting lots of movement?  What is your EDD?

Starrysky - Not long now til your next cycle, when do you start in May?

Sorry "HI" to anyone i've missed...... xx

I also got my cyclogest from my gp, and also the clexane.  Has any one been prednisolone before?  I will also be on that for my repeated mc.

Big hugs to all,
rungirl xxxxxxx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi rungirl, Am fine hun- slightly worried that I haven't felt much movement from peanut, but other than that, just fine!  20 week scan is on Friday.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Rungirl - I'm 7+5 today, just changed my ticker. The measurements taken yesterday came out at 7+2, the nurse seemed very happy with that. I went to my GP yesterday and told them, got to wait for a letter now re booking in and next scan.

Drownedgirl -hope all is well today, let us know how you get on.

Hazel - just a couple more days to get through, hope you are doing well.

Poppy - sorry I can't help with your question - hopefully someone else can help you. I'll keep my fingers crossed it all goes well for you.

Grejka - are you and babies well? I can't remember is you told us if you know if it is boys/girls/both? Or are you waiting for the surprise?
Hi Pix - how are you?


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello Poppy

I asked the same question last cycle (after getting very confused over what Mr R had said) and know the answer to your question!!

You stop taking the northisterone 5 days before your baseline scan according to this new protocol they are using (it is called the Fleming protocol), which means that you will have just started AF when you have your scan - it is something to do with balancing levels of natural progesterone apparently, and according to the protocol they count day 1 as the day after you stop northisterone and then start stimms on day 5.... although they then chart this on their paper chart according to the day of AF as they usually do, so it is a bit confusing.... but it is right that baseline scan is 5 days after stopping the dratted northisterone.  Have you taken this before?  If not, just as a hint.... hide your best china and warn your partner that you may be a tad hormonal!!!

I am going for a nurse consultation and think I start the northisterone tomorrow - my baseline scan is 2 days behind you on the 5th, but if previous cycles are anything to go by, I usually have to wait a day or two more before starting Menopur as the lining is usually too think to start on day 1 of bleeding.


For those who are contemplating private prescriptions - shop around, as some pharmacists charge a dispensing fee on top of the drug cost (I know boots do).  I have found Tesco to be OK, and paydens (my local independent pharmacist) don't mark up fertility drugs but do them at the same cost they get from their wholesalers.

For Meopur, the cheapest supplier is the manufacturers themselves (Ferring) who have a retail arm called healthcare at home.  The service is excellent - I have used them a number of times and highly recommend them.  They do all the other drugs as well, but I believe they have a minimum order value of £50 so not worth it just for cyclogest etc.

My GP is the strictest in the world and thinks IVF is not natural - but he will still prescribe cyclogest even for the 2ww, I don't have to be pregnant... but he will only prescribe the 200mg version so 2 at a time is a bit of a challenge!!

Very best wishes
Dobby


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Wonderful news Ladynecta!

Thinking of you today drowned girl.

That sounds like a great GP Dobby! Good luck with getting started. Our nurses consultation is next wednesday. But we are on the pill so will be three weeks after may period. But very pleased to be almost getting going again!

Best wishes everyone.

Starrysky


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

everything fine
am totally exhausted though
off for a nap


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

that's great dg! Well done. I've been having quite a few naps too lately, glad I'm not the only one.

Starry - so glad things are ticking along for u


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Congratulations drowned girl!

Starrysky


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*rungirl* - Hope you are ok and the time will go quick till June
My due date is 20th of July but because I have twins they probably will be bit ealier I feel ok is more emotionaly and mentaky hard I am woring too much after the trouble I had
*ladynecta*- I remeber I could sleep days and nights on the begining Now I cant sleep though
We have a boy and a girl I was too inpatient and had to find out
*drowned girl* - great news congratulations I hope you can give me some advice with twins


----------



## lisajaneb (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this website and I have just started taking the pill in preperation for egg collection in May.  I start injecting on the 27th April.  I have my baseline scan on 7th May. Feeling ok at the moment but was really good to see the posts on this site to see how other people are dealing with the IVF process.  We are having ICSI.  I am 33 and my husband is 34.  I guess I am just curious if any of you guys did anything special like giving up chocolate and coffee and coca cola etc, I also keep reading that exercise is not a great idea when undertaking IVF, this is our first cycle so reading lots of conflicting information!


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening All,

Thanks Dobby for your help and your PM. 
It seems everyone is in quite a positive mood at the moment with either sucess stories or new treatments coming up.

Welcome lisajane.....what protocol are you on as I did not know you could start injections before a baseline scan   What meds are you on. Personally I only gave up alcohol and kept everything else the same.... Although I have read all the wives tales on here so ate brazil nuts and drank lots of pineapple juice  

Hope you are all O.K 

Bel
XXX


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Welcome Lisajane - Like Bel we both ate brazil nuts after the egg collection (chocolate covered I might add!) and drank pressed pineple juice to aid implantation. I didnt drink coffee or coke for quite a while before.

The jury is out for me. At one point on my long journey I made a list of things that would I would need to do to increase my chances - everything from supplements to havinga  spider plant on my desk! You know how many things were on that list - FIFTY!!!!    Needless to say I didnt do even half of them. 

Good luck with your treatment 

Starrysky


----------



## lisajaneb (Apr 13, 2010)

We are having ICSI at SEFC. I have started taking microgynon last week and I am due to start my injections on the 27th April.  I know it sounds daft but I cant rememeber what the drug is called that I am injecting! Apparently once I have had the baseline scan I will then start another set of injections as well! Sooo looking forward to that!


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Lisajane, welcome!
Hey poppykit!
I had a little scare this week with some bleeding on tues eve. Been to Epu today and all good apparently, still got a lovely heartbeat 158bpm I was told - I think that is good...


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Ladynecta - Howare you feeling? Hope the bleeding stopped? I also had bleeding around that time it was only little bit but red bright blood


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi girls After a horrible morning of stressing and major butterflies I had my scan and 1 little heartbeat seen. I am so pleased because I was expecting the worse. Im in again next week for 1 more scan because it was an early scan and was slightly small for my dates but im very confused because I was told on the phone I was 6+1 but they said today I was 6+4 and the scan said I was 6+2 so not really sure what to think but all I know was there was a hb and thats good enough for me.

bel ive been on northisterone alot over the years and have always been told that af should arrive 3-5 days after stopping taking it. I think everyone is different. For me sometimes it arrived 5 days after and other times it arrived 3 days after so I think it just varies.

Starrysky, hope all goes well for your nurses consultation next week

Dg glad everything is still fine

Lisajaneb, Welcome. With regard to your question, this time round I didnt change anything apart from not having any alcohol. I work with horses and after et my boss was away for 3 days so I had to go into work, I just took things a little easier. I then took a week off and then back to work again. They say exercise in moderation is fine and I was told not to worry to much about work because my body was used to doing the things I do so just take things steady but carry on as normal and dont start anything new that you are not used to doing. 
I carried on drinking T and eating what I normally eat which is lots of crisps, chocolate and lovely things like that. Wishing you all the best for your upcoming tx

Ladynecta sorry to hear about your scare but im so pleased to hear that everything is still fine

Hazel x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hazel, that's great that u saw a heartbeat so early! They thought I was about 2 days behind my dates but didn't seem bothered by it, at this stage its got to be so hard to tell and not everyone will be the same. It must be nice to know you get to see the little one again in a week

Grejka I feel fine now I know everything is ok. Bleeding has stopped too, fingers crossed I don't get anymore. Hope u are well x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Up to +-5 days is considered normal, when you think how tiny it is for them to measure at this stage

Babymed has a good calculator for edd etc after ivf

http://www.babymed.com/Tools/Pregnancy/Calendar/Default.aspx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Lady-   sorry you had such a scare, am pleased to hear your little one is well and bleeding has stopped

Hazel- Huge congrats again; ever so pleased for you

Lisa- welcome and best of luck with your upcoming tx;  personally, I found zita west books to be of great help

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing well.  

20 week scan was today; was ever so anxious, even sonographer had to tell me to relax as was making her anxious too!  overall, baby is fine, but unfortunately due to it's position- lying on it's tummy; she wasn't able to get a proper check on 'peanut's' heart.  So will have to go back on 26th for further scanning.  Was hoping to get the All clear today, as exciting as it can be to see little one, scans can make me feel quite nervous at times!  

LOL 

Pixie


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

All seems to have gone really quiet?!!!  Hope everyone is ok, probably out enjoying this lovely weather.

Pixie - hope all goes well for your next scan on the 26th, seems like you little pickle was being camera shy! 

Ladynecta - hope all is ok, after you scare last week?

hazel - you must be soo happy for seeing that lovely hb, goes all goes well for your scan this week.

Drownedgirl - how are you??  Any nausea or sickness yet??  

Starrysky - hope all goes well for your nurses consultation this week?

Lisajaneb - Welcome!!!!

Grejka - how lovely a boy and a girl.

Bel - Hi, hun.

Sorry to anyone i've missed.
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi rungirl, your right it has got very quiet on here, I think it is because everyone is due to start tx in may so noone has much to report at the moment. I do pop in and check on the board though.  Im getting quite nervous again about the scan this week, I just really want everything to continue to be ok

Hope everyone is well

Hazel x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Hazel,
When is your scan?? Must be mixed emotions excited but nervous, really hope all goes well for you.  
Yes, your right there are a few starting treatment in May, i've got to wait til June.... 6 weeks and 6 days, i'm to go now!! 

Big hugs,
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

I have my scan tomorrow at 11.50, def got mixed emotions at the moment. Its a shame you have to wait until june but im sure the time will pass quickly, just try to keep yourself occupied, I see you know exactly how long until you start  

Hazel x


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello Everyone

Hazel - good wishes for tomorrow.

Rungirl - we willl start stimming in June too, now doing short protocol, Jo really pleased about that!

Ladynecta - sorry to hear you had some blood, it just shouldnt happen to us should it? I bled really heavily twice in my first twelve weeks and thankfully DS was okay. Nightmare.

Pixie - good luck for a better view on the 26th.

Starrysky x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

I everyone, I'm still here - gosh it has been quite lately!

Hazel - good luck today!

Starrysky - thanks for the reassurance, I had a bit more bleeding this week, but not that much and I think it was more of a brown colour (sorry tmi) this time so hopefully just something left over from before and as quick as it started it stopped too.

rungirl - I'm ok. All this waiting is a nightmare though, seems we are always waiting for something.... I could put endless countdown tickers on my profile!

Has anyone had any trouble cos of all this ash? We'd booked our holiday to Iceland this year, supposed to be going there in 4.5 weeks... what do you reckon the chances are...? lol - typical of me to pick somewhere like that and then for something like a volcano to go off... I'm keeping all my luck for my beanie it would seem!


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all

well yes its me Im back!!!

I have had a bit of a roller coaster since last time I was on here, but so far it looks like I will starting my treatment end of May beg June, as soon as a match has been found.

I have been on metformin for a little over a month, i am doing great no ill effects on it this time!  I am really hoping to hear from the clininc re the matching and when my down reg will start.

This will be our very last cycle and we are feeling amazing positive for this cycle.  Have been to the homeopath, am on all sorts of remedies and my dh is boosting himself via a diet and supplements.

Look forward to staying in touch with you all.
Best of luck to all, i am not up to date with everyone and where you are in your cycles, but my thoughts are with you all

natttyt


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all, its not good news for me, I went for my scan today and while bean has grown it has not grown enough and the hb is very slow, the nurses dont think it is good. I have got to go in next week for them to see if there is any change but the way they were talking It is just to confirm that it is all over. I just dont know what to do with myself right now and cant stop crying,

Sorry no personals today

Hazel x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh no Hazel   How upsetting! And to be left in limbo. What are your dates? I had to wait a week for another scan when I only had the sac, you can't help but hope and its so unfair! I really hope you have better news next week and will keep everything crossed for you     xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hazel, i am so so sorry to read your post, life sometimes is so cruel.  I will keep everything crossed for you    
Just let the tears flow, and good luck for next week.
Sending you lots of hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Hazel. That is totally devastating. I'm so sorry.


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hazel

am so sorry i just hope that it works out for you, life is so so bloody unfair at times! Do your best to not lose hope as at least something is happening rather than nothing at all, your time will come, its really hard now but don't give up on your dream! Sending you loads and loads of hugs   we all know just how hard it can be and are here to support you through this, we will all keep our fingers crossed.   When is your next scan?

love lizzylou xxxxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hazel - I am so sorry to  hear your news I didnt belive when you told me Hope you will fight  Please remeber I will be always there if you want to chat or meet


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hazel, keep thinking about you   I'm so sorry, you're going through this.


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hazel.

My thoughts are with you.  How dreadfully awful for you.

Lots of love

Dobby


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hazel - so sorry to hear your news.

Take care of yourself.

Starrysky


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

So sorry Hazel sending you lots of love and hugs   xxx


----------



## Paula2012 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi new to this site, had 7week scan thursday go again in 2weeks as nurse said fetus not the size on there chart to transfer me to pembury. fingers are crossed for the next 2weeks


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome Paulashorter!!  Hope all goes well for your next scan and that your little bean has grown   

Hazel - How are you doing hun, its such an awful time having to wait between scans, thinking of you hun    

Hi to everyone else, is anyone staring treatment this week??

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

hi rungirl to be honest im not doing so good, ive been in tears all day again today not helped by my friend texting all excited to tell me she was having a girl, I even burst into tears when I found out 1 of the horses at work has had its foal, I just want thurs over with

thankyou everyone for your kind words and support, it really means alot to me

Paulashorter welcome, I hope that you have good news at your next scan and that your bean has grown

Hazel x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hazel - thinking about you and   for your scan

Paula - welcome


----------



## Paula2012 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, how is everyone getting on??


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh Hazel I just read your sad news     I just can't imagine how you are feeling. I know I should be wishing you luck and telling you to be positive but I know you do not want to be patronised so all I can say is that I am thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else and I will catch up later.

Bel
XXX


----------



## LauBxx (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi have recently joined the site and have been directed to this link as am also with SEFC, This is my second FET as previous icsi and FET failed   i am due for a baseline scan on Thursday which they hopefully will give me a date for my FET (have 3 little embies left to thaw) Just wanted to have a chat with ladies who understand how you feel really as friends and family try but often say the wrong thing  !!!!!! This time we have kept it a secret from all family and friends as found it really hard on OTD day when you get a BFN and they are all waiting to find out the result.

LauBxx


----------



## lisajaneb (Apr 13, 2010)

I have taken my first Suprecur injection last night! was quite daunting doing the first one! Have my baseline scan next Friday and then hoping to have ICSI around the 19th May.  All my firends keep saying oh you will have a baby next year, but I dont think people realise this isnt a guaranteed process.  I am keeping really positive as is my husband and we have great family and friends supporting us, but as you all know, no one really understands until they have to do this themselves, I know I didnt!
I am just trying to eat sensibly and be happy and positive as much as possible and hoping that everything goes well in May!!


----------



## Angel Cake (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi,

I have my first visit with the nurse at SEFC this Friday and I am hoping for my first attempt ICSI in June, already having acupuncture and taking various vitamins and most of all trying to stay chilled out.

My next cycle starts on Tuesday after the bank holiday so not sure what to expect on Friday, but trying to remain positive.

Thinking of you all


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Gosh there seems to be an influx of new people! HELLO   ALL!

Anglecake & lisajane - getting all the 'firsts' out the wasy is quite daunting, but soon you will feel like a pro and you can always ask your FF buddies questions along the way, we'll try to help you through!

LauB - I kept my tx a secret for exactly that reason - too many people asking too many questions when you'd rather just hide can be too much! I personally think that people don't usually announce they are ttc so why should I - that said if you have told someone who is supportive that would be a god send because it is a lot to go through... (but I like a good secret anyway and have a history of surprising people!)

Brit09 - fingers crossed for you hun!     do you know why they transferred you to pembury rather than carry out another scan at sefc?
Hope everyone else is well and still thinking of you Hazel xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Best wishes for your scan Hazel.  Thinking of you.

Dobby


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome!!!!! to all the newbies.
HAzel - Hope all goes well for your scan today hun, will be thinking of you.
Brit09 - Also hoping news news for your scan.

Big hugs to all,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

lauB and angelcake welcome to the site

Lisajaneb Hope all goes well for your scan next fri

Its def all over for me little bean has not grown any more and there is now no hb. I feel strangely calm at the moment, I suppose I knew what they would say and I got most of my crying out of the way on monday. In some ways I wish I had never seen that 1st hb because it gave me so much hope only to have it shattered. Ive not had any bleeding yet but they said it could be because im still taking the cyclogest and progynova so I have now stopped all of that. I now just pray that this hurries up and ends, after putting a hole in my uterus last time I really dont want to go back to pembury for another erpc. I went to my favourite shop in sevenoaks today and spent lots of money on really silly things like dreamcatchers and windchimes and a new clock for a bit of retail therapy,

Me and Dp have now decided that we are going to use the last of our frosties for this next cycle which will be our last, we cant really afford any more tx and I am finding tx so emotionally draining that I dont think I can do any more. I take my hat off to all you ladies who keep going you must all be so strong but Personally I just cant keep doing it, these last 2 pregnancy losses have hit me really hard.

wishing everyone all the best in their upcoming tx

Hazel x


----------



## LauBxx (Apr 22, 2010)

HI All 
Thanks for making me feel so welcome BIG   to all xx

Lisajaneb : How are you going with your suprecur injections ? I've found it has become just part of my everyday life now x
Angle cake : Good luck today with your first visit to SEFC they are all really lovely i had icsi last year so if i can be of anyhelp just shout x
Ladynecta : i do have 1 person who I've told about the treatment and my DH has also talked to one of his friend so we have just enough support that we want from them which is good, also this time i am seeing a counsellor which i must say has really helps. Keeping my fingers crossed for your 12 week scan x
Hazelm : I'm so sorry    i just cant imagine how you feel and don't want go on so all i will say is that I'm thinking of you, you and you DP take good care of yourselves and have lots of big hugs xx

I went to have my baseline scan yesterday not quite ready yet so going back Monday hoping to do FET Thursday or Friday x


LauBxx


----------



## Paula2012 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi peeps, has anyone ever had trouble with the cyclogest. I mean taking them the back end but having a job to go and when I do it bleeds a bit, so annoying. help


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hazel,

Sending you so many   after your news today.  I haven't been on here since my BFN as I wanted a break while we decide whether there's any point in doing more treatment (still don't know).  I'm so sorry to hear everything you've been through, and still have to go through before you can draw this cycle to a close properly.  I think a little retail therapy is a good thing, along with a glass or two of vino!  Take strength from the good people around you, and if any of us can help in any way, then you know where we are.

Love Katy xx


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello Ladies,
I am a newbie and just thought i would post to say hi and where we are at in our treatment at SEFC. I have tons of queries but may hopefully be of some help too.

My DH and i first saw Mr W in Aug 2008 as we had a recently diagnosed male infertility factor. DH had undescended testes as a baby but they were not operated on until he was 7. Mr W was concerned about some of his results and referred him on to an Endocrinologist who diagnosed a Pituitary Adenoma. His Prolactin level was 2000 and as of beg of this year has come down to 150. His fertility hormones were all messed up so we decided to wait our turn on the NHS and hope in the meantime that his count would improve as hormones settled down. Last analysis was Aug 2009 and unfortunately was still poor. Mr W thinks the late op on the undescended testes is the most likely cause of the count.

We started ICSI in March 2010 and i was put on Microgynon then Suprecur and Menopur (225)  The scan showed only one decent sized folly and a couple of other potential ones so dose was upped to 300 over the next couple of days and cycle was abandoned end of March. My AF didn't come when expected and the day of Baseline Scan for round 2 it still had not showed up. A bit of head scratching and i was told i looked to be 'mid cycle' on Day 35  (AF normally 28-32)  Told to call in when AF arrives and went for Baseline last week. Lining good and had bloods taken for FSH and AMH. (FSH last tested early 2008 and was 6 - AMH never tested)  Protocol now different and started on Day 3  -  Cetrotide and Menopur (450) The FSH came back as 5.3 and the AMH as 5.61. Obviously the AMH is a bit of a blow as i am told it is in the low category. 

I have follow up scan this week and praying for some follies. 

A couple of things rattling round my head that i am unsure of : 

1) If AMH is low how come FSH is normal? Which one of these (if any) is an indicator of egg quality ? (We have been told not to expect great numbers!) Anyone any info on how accurate this new test is?

2) If i am on 450 Menopur and don't get the follies is it game over? 

3) Does anyone have any history of Adrenal Exhaustion and low AMH and been able to tie the two together?

I am 38 with no previous pregnancies and have been doing Acupuncture (Kirsten Diesler) and Cranial Osteopathy (Geoff Montague Smith)  both at the Atman Clinic.  I can highly recommend both of these therapists.

I would just like to say a huge thank you to all of you for keeping me sane when i have been researching/hair pulling/freaking out  and i wish you all the luck in the world.

Fingers crossed for us

Ruby


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
Sorry it was sad news hazel     I thought it was bad enough with the Chem PG but what you have had to suffer the last 2 times is so so sad. 

Welcome to the new ladies and sorry if I havent welcomed you earlier  
Ruby I can't really help as I don't know much about AMH. Your FSH sounds really good though which I think is more important when it comes to responding to the drugs. My FSH has been around 13 for the past year so I have only managed to get 2 eggs in the past. 

Baseline on Tuesday so roll on round 3. THE last attempt as I just have to move on with life. I know what hazel means and really admire those women who never give up BUT saying that I do have a beautiful daughter so I cannot imagine what it is like to be childless  
God I sound abit morbid tonight....sorry  

Brit...I have never had any probs with the 'Botty Bombs' I just know that back is better than front. Sorry if this is TMI but what a mess when you put it up the 'froo froo'. At least with the botty it stays put  

Hello Katy and nice to hear from you again 

Best wishes to all

Bel
XXX


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Poppykit

Best of luck for Tuesday

RS


----------



## Tahiti (May 1, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Another newbie here.  

I'm 31 and DH is 35, we'v been ttc for two years now. Was referred by my lovely doc and have been to see Mr W at Pembury, and am waiting for HyCosy date now -hopefully we can try IUI if that comes back ok.

I've been told it'll be two/three months wait at Pembury, would you recommend trying to have this done at SEFC? I tried to call them on Friday, but the number on the website wasn't working. Does anyone have any advice?

I'm so pleased I've found you all  

x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

lauB hope that your scan showed you are good to go today

Brit sorry to hear you are having trouble with the cyclogest, Im afraid I cant help you as I have not had any trouble

katy H, thankyou. I understand it must be so hard for you to make the decision whether to try again or not but we are here whatever you decide

Rubyslippers welcome, Sorry I cant help at all with your qustions as I just dont know enough about all the test results

Bel thankyou, Hope all goes well for your baseline tomorrow, wishing you all the best for this tx

Tahiti welcome. Its really up to you whether you want to go to the clinic the best thing to do is to talk to them, Try this number 01892 614110

I started bleeding yest and was doubled over in pain most of the morning and finally passed the whole lot  which I have got to say was a very strange feeling (sorry if that is tmi) strangely I didnt get upset by it, Once it was out the pain stopped. I Think I am just more relieved that it happened naturally and it happened pretty quickly. I was dreading having to go into pembury for an erpc again after last time. I feel that I can now start the heeling process and move on. I want to say a huge thankyou for everyones support and to all those who have sent me pm s I will reply soon but I dont have enough time today

Big hugs to everyone

Hazel x


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Evening all,

Hazel - Sorry to hear of your news. i know i have just joined but .......   

Tahiti - Hi. Sorry....don't know much about the IUI but can recommend SEFC. Give them a call and see how the land lies.

My max dose Menopur has the side effects kicking in today -    Got mother of all headaches, gripey pains and face like a beetroot ! Still, i had no side effects on the abandoned cycle so it can only be a positive...right?!!!

I had a little chuckle the other day (bit of light relief) as i got stung by a wasp in the morning, had acupuncture in the afternoon and was injecting in the evening. Enough stinging for one day  

RS


----------



## lisajaneb (Apr 13, 2010)

My suprecur injections are going quite well.  First one last Tuesday was scary but am so used to it now! Just beginning to feel the side effects, of being absolutely exhausted and a bit teary from time to time 
Just want to get the baseline scan done on Friday so I know when I have to start injection number two!
Hazel very sorry to hear your sad news, this is an incrediably hard process.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Hazel - so sorry you have had you BFP taken from you again, it is so unfair I can't put it in to words. I hope you and DP find strength in each other and pray that next time will bring you your dreams x

Lisajane - injecting isn't as bad as it seems when you get the hang of it is it! Good luck for Friday.
Rubyslippers - welcome!   sorry not much cop with you questions, but hope this cycle goes really well for you! I chuckled too at the thought of being pricked   so may times in one day lol!
Tahiti - welcome!   I had my hycosy done at SEFC and was really simple, and they were lovely about it. Is it a question of getting it free at Pembury or paying at SEFC? 
Poppykit - hope all goes well today  
KatyH - nice of you to pop in, it must be tough deciding wether to continue - and I know what how you feel, I had to take sometime away after last times disappointment.
Brit09 - I didn't have probs with the cyclogest either, but must say wasn't brave enough to try the back door method!
Laub - its so nice when you do have good support, I'm glad you find the counselling good too, I had the one obligitory (sp?) session as using a donor and found it all too daunting.


----------



## Tahiti (May 1, 2010)

Hi ladies,

just wanted to say thanks, plucked up the courage and 
called sefc today, am going next Tuesday! Just needed a bit of reassurance,
I feel like perhaps things are moving forward finally.

I think you're all so brave, I'm going to have to toughen up 
a bit.  Lots of luck & hugs to you all, I will let you know how
I get on (fingers crossed).

Thanks again,
tah x


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies,


Had scan today and looks like the drugs are doing something this cycle!


Got 6 follies one side and at least 2 on the other (right ovary likes to hide)


Another scan Friday and EC on Monday (fingers crossed)


Tahiti - good luck for Tuesday. 


Lady Necta - thanks for your kind wishes   


Warm wishes to all,


RS


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Rubyslippers sorry to hear about you having horrid side effects, hope your scan tomorrow shows even more lovely follies

lisajaneb Im glad the injections are getting easier for you. Hope your baseline shows you are all ready tomorrow

Tahiti Hope your app goes ok on tues

bel how are you getting on?

Hi to everyone else

Wow what has happened to ff it confused me when I came on here, I think it is going to take some getting used to as im sure I will keep forgetting they have changed it

Hazel x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies (and gents)

The new look is quite funky. Hope I can find everything   
Hello Hazel   
Ruby that sounds really good, 8 follies   
Welcome Tahiti

It's day 3 of the lovely injections. Had my scan on Tuesday with the lovely Marion and all seemed to be fine so I was given my goodie bag with a weeks worth of Menopur (450iu again). I think the time has come that I am now regarded as a local, as Marion gave me the bag and no explanations were necessary   
"you know what to do "
"yep"
I must start returning some of those 'drug bags' but they have come in handy. DD has one of the little light blue ones as her nurse bag. I keep all my suntan creams and lotions in another one and I think there is one full of hair things   

Anyway I hope you are all doing well
Dobby have you started your treatment this week aswell ?

Bel
XXX


----------



## lisajaneb (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I have had the baseline scan today and although the right ovary was hiding everything was fine and I can start my second round of injections as from tonight!  I am still looking at 19th May for egg collection!  Here is hoping!


----------



## LauBxx (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyones tx are going good   
Hazel hope u are going ok   

Had my FET yesterday one out of three of my embyros survived and reached a good blastocyst    so here   it just that looooooooong 2ww now !!!!!!

Sorry a bit of a short message but gotta run

 To all and take care

LauBxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello Everyone

For those of you who have been around for awhile Im back, starting ivf at the end of the month, have just started my down reg pill have been on metformin for a little over a month now.

I am also taking all sorts of supplements suggested by my homeopath, generally feeling better than I have for years.

I hope to keep in touch with you all and share your treatments together.

Hope you are all in a good place today with regards to your treatment etc. 
Chat soon
Regards
NatalieT


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Natty - goodluck for this cycle! Its so nice to hear you are feeling so well, its such a positive thing when going into this!
LauB - we shall look forward to you driving yourself crazy symptom watching over the 2ww! so wonderful that you got a good blast!
Lisajane - when is your next scan to check on those lovely follies??
poppy - I still have a bucket of syringes to take back... I feel like I'm tempting fate by doing it so I've held off!
rubyslippers - woohoo, great its starting to happen! when is your next scan??

Grejka - are you still watching us?? how are you??

ASM - I have my fingers tightly crossed for Friday, feels like such a milestone - so hoping everything is ok. I had my booking in with the midwife on Saturday and it was all a bit surreal as I'm trying to hold off thinking too far into the future with this!


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Girls,


Still feeling effects of the wonderful drugs a bit so apologies for short message. 
We had egg collection this morning with Mr R and we got 8 eggs from 8 follies !!! there were 2 more follies that had not come to much size wise. there was one egg that was streaks ahead of the others size size that they think may be past its use by date but got everything crossed for some good news from the Embryologist tomorrow.


Can't get over what a pleasant experience it was (drugs!!)  Didn't feel a thing. 


Hope you are all well girls and will be back on when a bit more with it   


 


RS


----------



## LauBxx (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Ladies   

Hope all good

Rubbyslippers  welldone on your ec today fingers crossed good news from your embryologist tomorrow have lots of lovely rest today and be pampered xx

Tahiti Good luck for your appointment tomorrow there all really lovely there xx

PoppyKit10 How is everything going ? xx

lisajaneB hope your injection are going well good luck for ec next week xx

Natty T welcome back and lots of luck for your up and coming tx at the end of the month xx

Ladynecta how is everything with you ? xx

Hazelm how are you feeling now    xx

I'm going mad on my 2ww now with every twinge etc......

sending lots of         to you all

LauBxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

LauBxx congrats on being PUPO heres hoping you get through the next 2 weeks without too much madness  
Ruby that's great news on the eggs. Fingers crossed for tomorrow  
Hi Natty and welcome back
Lisajane we may be having EC on the same day  

Hazel, ladynectar,dobby,katy,tahiti and brit   

I had my day six scan today and all was as predicted.....3 follies. I keep thinking a miracle is going to happen and I am all of a sudden going to produce lots of follies. But sadly not. Still, quality over quantity as they say. I would be really over the moon with 3 eggs as this would be a record. We decided to miss my wed scan so will now wait until Friday to see how they are progressing.

Hope you are all well.
Bel
XXX


----------



## lisajaneb (Apr 13, 2010)

I have my next scan at 11.45 on Friday to see how my little eggs are coming along  
Hopefully all will be well and we can go ahead with egg collection on the 19th, SEFC did say possibly even Monday 17th for ec but think it is more likely to be 19th. Drugs are going ok even though I feel really tired all the time, feel asleep last night in the middle of 2012!
Hope everything is going well for everyone.


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

congrats to those PUPO, good luck for all those on the stimi drugs, just try to relax, think    thoughts.

I am waiting to hear from the clinic (hopefully soon) as to if they have a recipient lined up for me.  I really just want to get some dates in the diary, then it will feel real.

Chat soon
   to all
Natty


----------



## Tahiti (May 1, 2010)

Hi ladies

LauB, Bel and rubyslippers I've got my fingers crossed for you!
Good news today, all ok on the hycosy so have got the go ahead for iui. How lovely is mr r?!
Feeling very hopeful...thanks all for the encouragement I'm soooo pleased I went. 

Lots of love xx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Well i just popped into the clinic this morning to drop off my tree's worth of documents which needed updating, as I do egg sharing.

I got some meds and was told they would confirm with the prospective recipient today or tomorrow, so I should have dates very soon.... I am very happy, knowing the dates makes thing so much more real!

Its been quite quite on this thread over the past few days, hope everyone is doing well and is happy.

Hope to hear from you all soon
natalie


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello all,


Tahiti - glad your appointment went well with Mr R. Best of luck.
Natalie - I was there this morning too (the one eating all those nice biscuits!) Glad you are making progress - hope you get the dates soon
LisajaneB - fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow. Sure those eggs will be coming along just fine.
Poppykit10 - fingers crossed for your scan also tomorrow.   
LauB - hope the 2ww is not driving you too mad   
LadyNecta - how are you? Hope all is well


Quick update - This morning we went in for ET and had two put in. One 8 cell and one 7 cell - both grade 2


The countdown to OTD has commenced


Good luck and        to all this week. 


Ruby


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Just marking page girls


----------



## LauBxx (Apr 22, 2010)

Well hello there ladies   

Only 3 more sleeps till OTD going mad   !!!!!!!!

NattyT pleased to here your becoming steps closer for your tx fingers crossed you get your dates soon x

Tahiti pleased for you about your up and coming tx we also had MR R for all our tx yes i agree he's lovely x

lisajaneb hope your eggs are coming along nicely ready for your et x

Poppykit fingers crossed you get your 3 little eggs x


hope everyone else is keeping good   

LauBxx


----------



## LauBxx (Apr 22, 2010)

Ruby Slippers Congrats on your ET welcome to the wonderful 2ww when is your otd ?

LauBxx


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks LauBxx


OTD is 27th May


Hope those 3 sleeps fly by and you get your positive


The temptation to test earlier must be immense but most on here seem to say "DON'T DO IT!!"   


    


RS X


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Havent been on for a few weeks but lovely to see all the 2WWS and ETs going along so nicely. Good luck everyone!

DP just waiting for AF and then we are off agin, IVF no.3.

Hazel - hope you are okay

 

Starrysky


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning Everyone!!!!!

Welcome all the newbies!!   

LauB - good luck for testing Monday sending you lots of positive sticky vibes.    

Rubyslippers - hope you not going too crazy on the start of your 2ww.

Nattyt - Hope you got your phone call?  Its so nice to have the dates on the calander, and to have a focus.

Ladynecta - How was your 12 week scan??  It seems to have gone really quickly.

Drownedgirl - How are you??

Pix - Hey hunny, how are you doing? You ust be getting a good sized bump!

Poppy - How did you scan go Friday?  Hope your follies are looking good.

Starrysky - Good news about trying again so quickly, hopefully 3rd time lucky.

Hazel - How are you doing?  I was glad to hear you mc naturally, after your last experience in hospital i'm sure you really didn't want to go back.  You take care, thinking of you.

Hope i haven't missing anyone, "Hi"  

I'm really looking forward to starting tx in June, just really hope this is the one!!

Hope everyone has a good week-end,
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

RG: I am OK. Lurking really.

Very nervous about NT scan next week.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello everyone, just a quick update from me cos I'm on my phone. 12 week scan went really well, so lovely to see baby wriggling about! Been given really low downs risk and size was so spot on my dates haven't been changed. Catch up with you all later xx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Rubyslippers - Awsome, I was going to ask if you were on ff but didnt want to make anyone feel uncomfortable, how awsome re your fe, good luck having just seen you for a few minutes, makes me feel like I know you, I wish you all the absolute best in your 2ww.

I got a call on Friday from the clinic, apparently the recipient they had spoken to has said no to the offer of my eggs, not re me but for her own personal reasons, which is not a problem at all, Jane has said they have offered someone else and said she will call me by Tuesday no later.  I am still very positive and know things will work out for my dates etc.

To everyone, thinking of you all.

     
To all of you needed the extra help and thoughts.

Love
Natalie


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Ladies,   

Welcome to all the newbies.  Wishing you lots of success with your upcoming tx.   for plenty of bfp's and sticky beans.    

Ladynecta- am very pleased to hear your scan went well.  Wonderful news!

DG- best wishes with your nt scan 

Rungirl- thanks for asking about me; i'm always reading thread to see how you all are keeping.  Bump is getting larger by the days, though, I seemed to be quite big since 14wks.  Am doing my very best to enjoy every day; it's still difficult to believe and I'm certain once 'peanut' arrives I'll still be shocked.  Truly hope you will have your lovely sticky bean in June- will keep reading for your good news.    


Natty- hoping you'll have a recipient soon enough, so that you can start your tx asap. 

Best wishes for those on 2ww. x

LOL

Pixie


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Ladies  


I haven't posted on here for a couple of weeks but have been reading the tread, hi to all the newbies and best of luck to everyone with their treatment lets hope for lots of BFP'S!


Rubyslippers I hope your coping ok on your 2ww and haven't gone too loopy yet   


Laub good luck for your test fingers crossed for you 


Hazel how are you? sending you lots of love   


Rungirl and Starrysky good luck with June tx im hoping to start again in June so will probably cross paths at some stage!!   


Drownedgirl best of luck with your scan 


Ladynecta lovely to hear the good news so pleased all is well with you and bump 


Nattyt I hope you hear real soon its amazing how great it feels to have dates in the diary, it always fills me with hope when im booked in. I really hope this is the round for you   


Pix love seeing that scan photo of yours, amazing!  I sent you an email today x


Afm I have now had two monitored cycles and Mr R has the info he wanted so as soon as af arrives I'm hoping to hop back onto the roller-coaster and try one more time I'm just praying we can get fertilisation this time    as it will be our last attempt. So I'm sure I will cross paths with those of you having tx in June, lets hope this is our time!


Hi to anyone I have missed 


Love Madhair xx


----------



## LauBxx (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi All

Sorry short message today but not feeling all that great as had a BFN today
hope everyone is ok 

LauBxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all
LauB I am so sorry for you result -     

Rubyslipper how you feeling?

afm no news as yet from clinic - I am sitting patiently waiting for the phone to ring    

Thinking of you all     
Love 
Natalie


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Laurab sending you lots of       sorry this was not your round xxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Just got my dates, I am so chuffed, Baseline scan on the 1st June.  Other dates in for review app etc

looking like ec on the 13th June

Right now I can relax and enjoy the process hehe   

To my recipient may your treatment be as positive as I feel right now.

Natalie


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Natalie great news best of luck lets hope June is our month     xx


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Lau B - I am so sorry. I don't know what to say. I am thinking of you  

Hi Natalie - glad you got your dates - was nice to have a quick exchange in the waiting room. It is always so quiet in there (except for me munching those biccies)

I have had a busy so better day today. Last few days I have been taking it easy and therefore going  
It is so hard not to keep analysing every twinge. The rest of the week I will be keeping my mind more occupied that's for sure. 

Hi to all the other ladies - hope you are all well. 

RS


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

LauB sorry to here your sad news    There's not much I can say that will make you feel better but just know we are all here and know exactly how you are feeling.
Ruby best wishes to you on your 2ww
Hazel ...hello  
Natalie it's great you have your dates. Such an admiral thing to share your eggs with someone.    It is the kindest gift you could give.
Rungirl, madhair, starrysky not long to wait now   
Hello Pix, Drownedgirl good luck for your scan, ladynectar great your scan went well   

As for me I had my scan on Friday and I have an amazing 4 follies (and a tiddler) 7, 14, 16, 16 and 20 mm so I am having EC tomorrow    So I may get more than 2 eggs this time       . So excited............
I shall let you all know tomorrow.

Bel
XXX


----------



## lisajaneb (Apr 13, 2010)

Had a scan on Friday 14th and had 12 follicles, went back yesterday and now have 22! Tummy aches alot now!  Back tomorrow for a final scan before ec on Friday! They need to make sure I have follicles that are a good size, they have told me to expect to get 12 out on Friday but who knows.
Cant wait now to get to Friday and get this process moving on, then have the 2ww to look forward to!
I wish everyone else good luck.


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

lisajaneb - good luck try putting a hot water bottle on your back or tum for relief but dont do it after egg transfer, I had 29 eggs collected in my last cycle so I fully appreciate how you are feeling - good luck and thinking of you    

Poppykit10 - very kinds words thank you very much, dh and i just felt the relief it offers us financially help but the fact that I can offer someone way worse off then me a glimmer of hope and hopefully offer them their dream then its all worth it -   

Ruby Slippers - how you holding up chick? Look after yourself, try doing as much as possible without doing much (if that makes sence) to keep your mind busy its our blasted minds that make the 2ww a nightmare - needlework, budgets, crosswords, a VERY good book planning something to look forward to helps too.  Thinking of you        

afm - wow cant belive i start the down reg injection on friday night, not so good at doing them on my own    But have set my mind to it, cant be having my neighbour round to give me my injections, I will be on clexain so expect to be injecting for the next 4 months!! Need to be able to do it for myself he he   

Am being very positive and know its going to be our turn this time.

Chat soon
nats


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Everybody,
bit of a me post since yesterday but I am soooo excited I had to share .......I got an amazing 6 eggs !!    The 7mm tidler grew big enough since Friday and one must have been a double yolker   . Just have to wait for the call tommorrow to see how the ICSI went    I am away until Friday so will let you know how things are going then.

Lisajaneb best wishes for Friday. I had discomfort with 5 follies so can't imagine how you must be feeling.

All the best 
Bel


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

That's wonderful news Poppy!!!!! all the best


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone   


Natty T - Hello. Taken your advice and kept myself a bit busier! Music on, bit of retail therapy and i was working today so that has all put me in a better frame of mind. I have not been a complete stresshead since last Thursday BUT have had some negative spells - i really hope they have not damaged our chances.


Poppykit - Congrats on the 6 eggs. Hope you get good news tomorrow   


Lisajaneb - Best of luck for Friday   


Lau B - Thinking of you today   


Hazel - Just wanted to say hi   


Madhair - good luck for your tx next month


Sorry if i have missed anyone.


Got a week to go before i can POAS. Has anyone else spent wayyyyy too much time on the internet whilst on their 2ww analysing  possible implantation symptoms or is it just me?? I have stopped now as i was going     What will be will be. Our other embies did not make it to a good enough grade to be able to freeze so hopefully the ones implanted will want to stay      


Best of luck to all on their treatment cycles - 


RS


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Pix4bu -


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you Ruby.  Very best wishes that you'll get your bfp!!! 2ww were designed for us women to go loopy- no matter how many times we say we won't analyze every little twinge we always do!  I think I may have hid my laptop last time. x Good luck!


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

LauB Im so sorry    thinking of you

Rubyslippers I think we have all gone a little bit crazy and spent hours on the net searching for symptoms, I always tell myself no to but always do. I hope the rest of the time goes as quick as possible for you

Bel thats great news 6 eggs.     this is the cycle for you

natty T im glad you are going again and you can donate, it must be a wonderful feeling. I was really sad when I found out I couldnt donate. 

Madhair hi how are you? are you looking forward to starting tx

Lisajaneb 22 follies no wonder you feel sore, I had 20 eggs collected so I know how you feel. wishing you all the best for your ec tomorrow

L nectar Im glad all was well with your scan

Dg hope your scan shows everything is fine

Rungirl and starrysky wishing you both the best for your upcoming tx

Sorry I have not been on for a while. I feel much better now and have booked up our final frozen cycle for the very end of june/beginning of july. It feels kind of a relief to know I am only going to do this 1 more time and whatever the out come it will be a new chapter in my life. If it doesnt work I will be looking for a new job and will move on with my life rather than being stuck in limbo. If it works then my family will be complete although at the moment I am not feeling 2 hopeful but ive got a few weeks to get back into the positive state of mind

Wishing everyone all the best will 2wws and upcoming txs

Hello to anyone I have missed

Hazel x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
good luck tommorow lisajane   
Ruby we all do the symptom searching but remember we are all different. I was most annoyed on my last cycle as I had no real symptoms except my sense of smell was really strong from 5dpt.
Hello to everyone.

AFM out of the 6 eggs only 4 were mature enough and then 3 fertilized so I am due for ET tomorrow all being well. Fingers crossed I have 3 to transfer  

Bel
XXX


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello All,

I had my ET today and had 3 little beauties put back in. When I arrived I was told by Mr.R that they were a 4 cell and 2 x 8 cells. But we sat waiting for about 20 mins whilst the embryologist (steve) did the assisted hatching. By the time they were ready to go all off them had moved onto day 4 stage and were 12-16 cell grade 1-2 so I am very pleased with that    racing away....... so I am now PUPO and have a great 2ww to look forward to   

How did EC go Lisajane ? hope you got a good crop.

Best wishes to everyone

Bel
xxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Bel thats really great news. This cycle is sounding much more positive than the last and its great that you had 3 to put back. Congratulations on being pupo, Im keeping everything crossed you really deserve to have a good result this time


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Morning
Great new Bel, congrats with you 2ww - my suggestions as always is to keep the mind busy, we make ourselves so stirr crazy its not fair!  Do relaxing things its the best you can do.

Well have my first down reg injection last night - eeek had to do it myself as dh is away, i managed and it was fine so am sleeping better now, hehe was starting to get myself all worked up but am much calmer now that the first one is done.

Rubyslippers how you doing babe?  Thinking of you wishing you all the best, i think we have to do everything we can to get through the 2ww and if it means we looking into every twinge and tingle then thats the way we get throught.  Only a few more days.......    

Have a nice day, chat soon
natalie


----------



## Paula2012 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, nearly 12 weeks pregnant been a rough last too weeks for me though, had abdominal pains last week and got rushed to a& e had to stay in for 2nights they thought it was appendix but thankfully wasn't. had a emergency scan and baby ok. been having really bad cramping when I walk has anyone else had this? I know you do get cramping but getting frustrated now and also had bad constipation but think that might be the pessaries.

Luv Brit xxxxx


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello Ladies,  


Bel  - Great news about the transfer and hope the 2ww goes smoothly for you. So pleased for you   
Natalie - Hello!   I am doing fine thank you. Feel a bit PMT ish every now and then so hope    not on her way.    Less than a week to go and i have managed to stay away from the sticks!!!
Keeping myself busy in the garden and working so sure it will fly by. I will be glad to get off these Cyclogest that's for sure     
Hazel - best of luck for your frozen cycle.   
Brit - Congratulations !!! Sorry i can't help re the cramps but sure someone will be able to help

Hello to anyone i have missed and sending you all       


RS


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Bel- the very best wishes for this cycle, well done on 3 blasts    

Brit-  had constipation at it's worst in beginning of pg.  Found that Lactulose did wonders for me.  Congrats and best wishes for this pregnancy.  Sorry, to hear you've had such a scare and hoping the abdominal pains will be gone soon enough. 

All the best to those who are currently about to embark on tx or in 2ww. xx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello Everyone

How you all doing, veen a bit quite on here!  Ruby slippers how close are you now?    
Thinking of you all the time, we all need some good news on here a a starter with the    would lift all our spirits- hoping its your turn to see the line on your hpt.

Well im going good with my injections, small mishap on Sunday night with the needle popping out half way through the injection but other to that all good - go to take the pill only for 2 more days, still having the injections all the way through but should have a af then baseline scan on the 1st and then things get really exciting   

Hope you are all well      hugs to everyone      to everyone too.

Love 
natalie


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Lisajane how did EC go ?
Dobby are you still there?? I tought you were starting tx same time as me   

Rubyslippers how are you getting on ...I can't remember when you OTD is     

Natty what injections do you have before baseline scan ? I have only ever gone on the pill or northisterone.

AFM.... I am not enjoyong the Clexane injections    They hurt ! stupid pre filled injections with big needles    and this silly shaft thing that pops down to cover the needle once the plunger is down. The thing is you can't control the needle coming out your skin so it comes out as a funny angle and pulls at your skin. My tummy is covered in black bruises.
This time I am also taking Prednisolone and Asprin. What with the pessaries aswell I am getting it from all angles   

I have some very optomistic moments today.. My sense of smell seemed stronger today but it may be me just looking for symptoms.

Best Wishes to you all

Bel
xxx


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Ladies!
Hope you are all well.
I test on Thursday morning - everything is crossed!!!!
Had some interesting grumpy mood swing moments but hope that is the pessaries and not the ole witch round the corner !!!  
Nat - Hello !! Glad things are going ok with you. Will let you know in a couple of days what the outcome is !!!!!! Thinking of you too hun x  
Hi Bel - good luck with your 2ww - sounds like you have some beauties in there!  

Hello to everyone else - sorry for quick reply but i must hit the sack as i have to be up at silly o clock tomorrow

Hugs to all

RS


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I have been on Microgynon tab for the pst 20 days - have my last one tomorrow then wait for af
I have been on Suprecur for a week now, but this I will carry on with during stimm but a lower dose than I have now, I dont know if others are on the same but I do produce SHED loads of eggs so it could be to keep the number down to a realistic number, last time I produced 29 - great as I am an egg sharer so good numbers for both of us.   

Good to hear you holding up rubyslippers

Poppykit10 - im not so happy to hear you battling with Clexane, I am also going to be on that - I think after et am I right, well i have also been on metformin for the past 3 months will also be on the prednisolone and asprin AND all the vitamin on Angelbumps protocol plus the pesseries when they start and who knows what else ha ha.

Oh well its also our VERY last attemp as it is our 6th and we have an amazing dd who has just turned 7 so we cant be unhappy as we have been truely bless with her.

Well for now, thats all I have to say - besides where the hell has the sun gone?

cheers for now
natalie


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Poppykit, I have had a LOTb of time on clexane over the years. Works best i find if you pinch an inch closer to the side of your waist than your navel. Push the needle slowly ALL THE WAY IN. If you get it right, it doesn't hurt or bruise (inject slowly, don't rub after)


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All!!!!

Ruby slippers - good luck tomorrow hun....     

Drownedgirl - how was your nuchal scan and seeing you litttle bubba

Natty - you just sound so positive hun, you have great PMA!!!  Keep it up.

Poppy - i agree Clexane is yuck, but hopefully its doing its job, i was like a pin cushion last time.

Starrysky - when are you due to cycle next?  Is it June?

Pix - Hey, hunny, nice looking bump, you look glowing and really happy.

Hazel - nice to hear you sounding more postive, do you know when you might be cycling next??

Laub - so sorry hun, sending you big hugsxxx   

Brit 2009 - Wow!  12 weeks already.

Dobbie - hello

Sorry to anyone i've missed, hope your all well, oh Ladynecta congrat's on your 12 week scan!

AFM - All good due to start first week in June, which is great the countdown started at 12 weeks and just into the last 2 weeks.  I think i may have said i'd run a marathon last year after our 3rd mc, well s*d that, fingers crossed all goes to plan and i get fat, instead of fit!!!!!

Big hugs to everyone, xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
p.s. anyone else cycling in June


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Morning

RUBYSLIPPERS its all about you today hun -                 

Thinking of you have EVERYTHING crossed for you that today is YOUR day.

Bel - how you doing today?  you are 7 days in on your 2ww which is great, especially if you say your sence of smell is hightened!  I am sending you lots of      too all the best let us know when your otd is ok?

Just wanted to say I have 2 people sending me relaxation and meditation cds as i dont have any I am so excited to get them so that I can relax and feel like I am doing even more towards my tx.

I have booked an appointment with a reflexologist between ec and et but i am having dought as I have never been to one before and just worry what it might effect right inbetween the tx.  I will have to think a bit harder about it tho, before I cancel or go   

I will be going to see my osteopath tho, she is a good friend and said if I see her a week before et then she can just  make sure all my bones etc are in line and ready for becoming preggers!!!  EEEK sometime I worry about how positive I am about this cycle, but I suppose it cant harm its just the crash at the end thats the killer!

Hope you all wrapped up warm and doing relaxing things today with such misserable weather.

Chat later
Nats

love 
nats


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Morning Ladies   


Well, i am in shock  !!!        


We are so grateful and so very happy. I could cry. 


     for everyone on their treatments.


I know it is still early days but today is just the dogs danglies


RS xx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

EEEEEEEEEKKKKKK      

I am so very very very thrilled for you Ruby Slippers, I am covered in goose bumps and crying a little for  you.... How very very awsome.       

I know you will probably have no idea what to do now, but relax, enjoy and look after yourself.    


I could screem for you I am soooooo thrilled.    

Good luck and keep in touch.
Natalie


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

RS: I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Ruby Slippers!!!!! Congratulations.  Hoorahy!!! BFP.


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

RS Congratulations such amazing news       xxxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well i am waiting for my af to arrive now - stopped the pill yesterday so am sure it will be any day (typical) hubby is home for the bank holiday weekend and all of next week - oh well   

I have been having really bad heart burn, not sleeping really well and generally quite tired all the time, and feeling sickie - all this just on down reg - WONDERFUL   

I think I have realized that being the 6th cycle my body has taken a good beating from all the tx - I am glad in a way that we have decided that this will be the last my poor body - But at the same time, still being very positive and planning and expecting so much from this cycle.   

Well if I dont post again, this bank holiday weekend hope you all have a great one.  Nothing major planned just chilling, having a mate over on Sunday for a pork roast with all the trimmings, yum yum

Got my baseline scan booked for Tuesday morning.

Hope everyone is holding up staying positive and relaxed

love
natalie


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh Ruby that's fantastic news...I've gone all goosepimply     and I don't even know you. I't quite mad how the BFP's and BFN's on here affect us all.

Drownedgirl thankyou very much for your advise. I am doing them a little further down now where there is less fat and there is only tiny pea sized marks now instead of gobstopper bruises.

Natty have a lovely weekend and best wishes for Tuesday. 

Well I am on my 1ww now but not feeling any different to normal at the moment. Still I am very positive and hope I can wait until Thurday.

All the best
BeL
XXX


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Rs congratulatins that great news

Bel thinking of you only 1 week left

Sorry this will be a short post we are off to cornwall tomorrow and leaving about 4 am. Im really looking forward to a week away, I could do with it.

sending everyone my love and will catch up when I get back

Hazel x


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Many congrats to Ruby! 

 You will be next, Bel 

and hope you have a well rested and fun holiday Hazel


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
Thank you all for your kind messages.  
Still don't think it has sunk in yet   
Nat - will be thinking of you on Tuesday    Have a restful weekend and enjoy all that crackling !
Hazel-Hope you have a fab break 
Bel - sending you lots of    on your 1ww
    to everyone else on their tx. 
Have a good Bank Holiday all - I am off to see Sex and The City 2 with my Mum   
Love RS


----------



## lisajaneb (Apr 13, 2010)

EC went well on the 21st, had 18 taken out, 15 were injected and 11 became embryos by the Sat.  Monday went back and 7 of the 11 were considered to be grade one.  Had two put backl and got 5 frozen.  Now just got the dreaded wait until Sunday to test!


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello 


Lisajaneb well done on the fantastic embryos and so great to have some frozen too! I hope your test day comes round quickly for you. 


RS How are you feeling   hope you enjoyed SATC2 I saw it on friday!


Bel thinking of you not long now   


Hazelm Hope you had a lovely break in Cornwall 


Nattyt Glad your feeling so positive, I hope the horrid side effects have eased for you now and that your scan went well today 


Rungirl You must be starting this week? Best of luck with this tx 


Starrysky how are you? Are you and dp starting again this month?


Pix I love your words of encouragement on here   


Im praying June is going to be good month for us all having tx     


Hi to anyone I have missed hope you are well 


AFM I have just had all my meds delivered so my fridge is full again!! I am starting on Northisterone on Thursday for 11 days and baseline is booked for 21st so I am just counting down the days. Im trying to stay nice and relaxed but feel super stressed and emotional about this round as if nothing fertilises again this will be the last attempt in using my own eggs. I am thinking tho third time lucky but just trying to stay sane   this is all before the extra hormones!!!!  


Love Madhair


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi eveyone
Well went in today, it was like the clinic was a ghost town, we were the only ones there besides a few peeps its was a little freeky its normally such a hussle bussle place...   

Anyway my scan went well, lining a tad to thick so Marion said to only start my menopur tomorrow, which is fine by me, nothing puts me off when things like this happen the drugs iron the timing out so nothing is worrying me at all about it all.

I start my baby asprin tonight, as well the prednisolne, have to take 4 5mg tabs per day, can anyone else that has taken these to let me know if you have spread them out through the day or taken them all at once, did you experience any side effects? 

Besides the crap weather, I dont have much news, just glad the scan is over and I can get started on my stimm - its soooo exciting.

Will catch up soon, hope to hear from anyone with news

Thinking of you all              to you all

Love 
Natalie


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sorry I have been rubbish at posting recently. Have been away in the New Forest recharging the batteries.

NattyT - my DP will be stimming later this month, not sure when yet? 

Madhair - we have a baseline scan a week before you. Were also hoping June will be a good month and its also third time lucky for Jo too.

Hope all of you who have had BFNs recently are okay.

Congratulations Ruby Slippers!

Good luck Lisa Jane B

Best wishes to anyone I have missed

Starrysky


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
Natty I am on 2 x 5mg a day and I asked the same question to Mr R as I was taking them both in the evening. He said take them at the same time in the morning or they will keep you awake at night. Let me know when you start your Clexane and I will give you some tips on lessening the bruises. I still have 3 huge black bruises from when I started almost 2 weeks ago    then some smaller ones until I got it right.   

2 more sleeps for me until OTD. I am so positive this time that it scares me as I may be heading for a huge dissapointment. I have the same symptoms as last time as this stage. Mild tummy ache and heavy thighs, so fingers crossed. I can't believe that I am actually staying away from the tests until OTD. Probably as it is the last time I want to hang on as long as possible   

Best wishes to everyone.

Bel
xxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Poppykit10

well as you can tell from the time of this post 2.17AM - I didnt get your message till now!    I am sooo wired i have put a load of washing in (yes at this hour) washed down the kitchen counters unpacked and packed the dishwasher, really annoyed that dh and dd are sleeping or I would get the vaccume out!!!   

NOTE TO SELF take 4 x 5mg Prednisolne ALL at once IN THE FRICKEN MORNINGS........

Poppykit10 I know how you feel about being so positive about this last cycle that just every now and then the little fear creaps in but my positivity is fast acting in chasing them far far far away, in fact the reason I finally leaped out of bed about 15 min ago - yes I did all that house work in 15 min!!!    Was I started planning my birth plan quickly realised that the meds are going to send me into a total spin decided on coming downstairs to be a bit more normal and stop the brain from flying off the handle.

With all my positivity I will send to you as I did to rubyslippers who I bumped into at the clinic on her fet..... 

Will defo post as soon as I start my clexaine - am worrying about those a tad as have heard bad stories about the pain and as it is im not all that grand at my current ones, but they going in and are doing what they supposed to so thats all that counts really.

Ok off to find some other quite house work chore to do, this will make you laugh, I actually considered hanging my washign on the line outside for a bout a sec before I realised that I might stand in dog doodoo before even getting there so will wait till a bit more light in a few hour at this rate I will still be up and crash like a ton of bricks at around 10am tomorrow at my desk!!!!   

Night night or morning, as that is when you will be reading this.......

            to EVERYONE

love
natalie


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies,


LisaJane - Excellent news re your embies. Hope you are not going too    whilst awaiting OTD. Sending you lots of     


Bel -         Got everything crossed for you. I don't know how i managed to last til OTD but not long for you now. 


Nat - Well i have made a huge long list of chores that you can come and do round my gaff if you need some more !!!!   Seriously though, thinking of you hun and      Keep the positivity up 


Starry sky - Best of luck with your forthcoming treatment   


Madhair - SATC2 was pretty cool. Stay positive and sending you loads of     


Best of luck to everyone else on their tx.


AFM, I am still over the moon about our BFP but counting down the 2 weeks til the viability scan. I know how lucky we are to have that BFP but it is very early days so trying to stay positive. Apart from the odd twinge and a bit of occasional backache i don't really have any symptoms although i know it varies with everyone. Just hope those little embies are hanging on in there. My DH had to go away for a week for work the day after OTD and i can't wait to see him on Friday. Getting bit bored with my own company now !!!!


Well off to bed now.


Nite all   


RS xxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Yes RS the worrying has just started for you    and will go on for the next 16 years   

Natty      you silly moo. PILLS.......MORNING ! O.K

I am scared now to do my test tomorrow   If I didn't need more Clexane I would probably leave it a few more days to be honest   Just don't want the hope to end even though I am quite positive it has worked ...... well was until now.....now I am not so sure   

The morning will tell

Best Wishes
Bel
XXX


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Yes PILLS MORNING  DONE!!! hehe, mistake to only make once! hehe

I did my first stimm injection last night, was fine, I am doing the womb warming ontop of all my vitamins etc, so keep having to check that I have done everything, definately hard work remembering everything dont know bout you all but the treatment generally makes mush of my brain.

RS I am so thrilled for you I KNOW everything will be perfect and you will have a lovely scan in a week!  

POPPYKIT10 - one more day, you have a winner for sure!!  fingers crossed for you

           

asm well we are very busy doing a million things which is keeping me busy which is great, but I did have a full night of sleep which was amazing after the night befores palava.

Chat soon
love and best wishes to EVERYONE
natalie


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

BEL  we are all praying and have all our hopes up for your and your dh that you got your wonderful news today.....

Hope all is good.

Chat soon
natalie


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Bel - Ditto what Natalie said. Keep thinking about you and hope you are ok
Rs x


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Bel really hope everything is ok with you?

Everyone else how has your weekend been, great weather mostly we really cant complain hey?

I have been so very busy today - but am just about ready to bath and have dinner then zeta west then bed....

Hope you all doing great

           

Rs how you doing babes, when is your scan?

My next scan is on Wednesday to check on my little eggies   

Chat soon have a great week - everyone!!
love 
nats


----------



## lisajaneb (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I can't quite believe it but we got a positive pregnancy test on Saturday!!!   
It hasnt sunk in yet and I keep getting worried about how ready we are, because I just convinced myself it hadnt worked!
Now need to start meeting other people who are pregnant, as have been worried about being isolated when this little one comes along! A long way to go still I know!
Wishing lots of good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Lisa- congrats; wishing you the very best!!!! 

Poppy- thinking about you and hoping you are alright   

all the best to everyone else, as many are currently going through tx sending lots of love and     your way xx

Pixie


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Congrats to Lisajane

Well done - lets keep this SEFC board full of BFP - like you say lots of us going through tx right now.

My ec is sheduled for monday next week.

Bel how are you doing?
RS how you feeling anything making you feel preggers yet?

Love to everyone, good luck and my thoughts are with you all

           
Love
natalie


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies,


Congrats to Lisajane    Sounded like you had some real winners on board so well done. You can go    with me now whilst waiting for the Viability Scan


Natty - good luck for your scan on Wednesday chick. I am sending      and i know it will be a good result.


Hi to everyone else on their tx and     


Bel - Still thinking of you. It is truly amazing how you can feel so many emotions for people you haven't met. I really hope you have had some good news.      


AFM well no Natalie, i am not feeling preggers yet. Don't really have any symptoms so just keeping everything crossed we get a good scan result on the 17th. I think i may POAS again this week to make sure it wasn't a dream. I feel very fortunate to be in this position so not taking anything for granted and   


lots of   to everyone. 


RS xxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

hi girls im now back after a lovely week in cornwall 

lisajaneb congratulations thats brilliant news

natty hope ur scan is ok tomorrow and you are still on track for ec monday

bel honey how are you?   for good news from you

hi everyone else hope you are all ok

hazel x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies  x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238593.new#new


----------

